# D&D:  Kazadar Empire



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 18, 2003)

OOC:  Okay, we'll start with a bit of a recap of recent events and then move on from there...

IC:
The heroes have come into the company of King Andros Osbourne, who claims to be the rightful king of the Kazadar Empire.  After rescuing Elsinore, the fiance of one of Osbourne's retainers from the hands of Captain Alaric and his Kazadar men, killing Alaric in the process, the heroes returned to Osbourne.  King Osbourne then presented the group with another task.  He had assembled quite a large force or nearly 2,000 men and was preparing to attack the Kazadar soldiers in the town of Taran.  His concern was keeping the innocent civilians out of harms way as much as was possible.  He enlisted the group to seek out Lodren, the leader of the local thieves guild.  Osbourne believed that Lodren would be of great assistance in evacuating the town and keeping it quiet enough that the Kazadar troops might not notice.  He would time his attack on the town for right after the evacuation was complete.  He gave the heroes a bag of platinum, gems and jewels to give to Lodren as payment for his assistance.

The heroes agreed and entered town under cover of darkness, with the cover story that they were a merchant family and retainers.  They decided to start at the inn, The Soaring Eagle, where they had originally met and fought Captain Alaric.  They dodged a Kazadar military patrol and entered the inn.  Only a few patrons were inside the inn and talking was relatively subdued.  A few moments later, before the heroes could take any action, the patrol entered the inn and immediately began insulting the innkeeper, Bardan.  Seconds later, a melee ensued with the heroes prevailing after a short, bloody skirmish.

The dust has just begun to settle, the innkeeper stands behind the bar in stunned silence, a look of dismay on his face.  The few other patrons escaped during the battle.  It is here that we pick up our story...


----------



## maddmic (Sep 18, 2003)

Gilbie looks at the carnage and then at his blade.  Finding a lack of blood, he shrugs and sheeths the weapon.  Turning to the innkeeper, he clears his throat.  "Well, sorry about the mess.  We had come here hoping to find a man by the name of Lodrin.  We would like to sit and talk with him about possibly joining our forces to fight the menace that has a hold on this town.  I'm guessing it may be a bit much to ask that we be able to stay here, so if you CAN get in touch with this man, where would you suggest to be a good meeting place?"


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 18, 2003)

“Well that was subtle.”  Trent says under his breath after hearing Gilbie’s little speech.  Trent then moves to the front door and peeks outside to make sure no other trouble is coming down the street.


----------



## Dolfuur (Sep 18, 2003)

With the floor of the tavern littered with nine corpses sprawled amid their blood and guts, Dolfuur knows their entry into Taran won't go unnoticed for long.  

While Gilbie talks with the Innkeeper and Trent keeps an eye out, the Dwarf takes the Kazadar guard who surrendered into custody.  "Kneel on the floor," Dolfuur commands, pointing to clean spot but facing a dead compatriot.  "Ye'll lose yer head and join yer friends here in the Hells if he make a peep."

If the soldier complies (Dolfuur does strike him down if the man tries to escape or yell), Dolfuur stands over him with his waraxe while asking someone else to bind his arms.  "Who's yer leader?  Where's yer barracks?  How many of yes are there in Taran?" he asks the soldier.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2003)

OOC:  Just bumping this to make sure Fae and Thrarn see it...


----------



## Faehlle (Sep 20, 2003)

*{ooc} Finally!*



			
				Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> OOC:  Just bumping this to make sure Fae and Thrarn see it...




Sorry Jim. The account I had registered previously (Faehlle Cennaire) can no longer stay logged in on these boards for some reason. Well, this new one seems to work for now. And with that, let's get this show on the road again.


----------



## Faehlle (Sep 20, 2003)

_{ooc: Gilbie's last post over at the other board said he was casting Cure Light on Fae. I had 10dmg: what am I at now?}_

_ic: _ Sucking a stinging breath through clenched teeth, Faehlle reaches to her side, feeling blood, but with a soothing touch, her companion mends the worst of the wound. _"My thanks, Master Hilltopper. Your gift is a true blessing, as is your friendship in these troubled times."_

As the dust settles Fae's first instinct as a feared outsider in a land of men is to check her disguise and see to it that it is still intact. It would not do for her to be discovered yet, or the people of this town might begin to believe the Kazadar lies concerning murderous elven spies in their midst. Or, she thought to herself as she looked around at the carnage wrought by her friends, did they have already reason enough to believe them? All things had the ring of truth when seen from a certain point of view, after all.

_{ooc: I trust Fae's disguise is still more or less intact? If not she will look to her "husband" Gelago and ask prettily "do I look all right to you, dearest?" hoping that any skill he has with disguises allows him to mend any imperfections in her ruse.}_


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Sep 21, 2003)

Keldorn looks around at the dead soldiers in the room. _“What are we going to do with the bodies?  Surely it will not take long for others to realize these men are missing.  Plus the one over there that remains alive.  He is not going to make things easy, especially since he knows are looking for someone.”_ He says as he gestures to the one remaining soldier.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2003)

OOC:  Fae's disguise is still more or less intact, aside from the blood from the wounds inflicted on her.  There are actually TWO soldiers still alive.  One is concious and the other is unconcious from the color spray spell.

IC:
Nine dead bodies litter the floor of the common room of the Soaring Eagle.  A tenth is unconcious but showing signs of waking up in the next moment or two.  And the last one stands before Dolfuur as the dwarf tries interrogating him.

The concious soldier kneels as Dolfuur commands but stubbornly refuses to answer questions while Galego binds his arms behind him.

Bardan the innkeeper moves into the room from behind the bar.  He carries a battered mace in his hand.  He moves swiftly to the soldier who is just waking up from the spell effect and brings the mace down on his head, instantly killing the man.

He then turns to the group.  "Leave now.  Take your prisoner with you.  If you leave him here, I will kill him.  I'm already going to feel the wrath of the local military leaders for allowing this to happen in my establishment.  Better that all the soldiers are dead so as not to make a report of what happened here.  Take him or leave him, it matters not to me," the innkeeper says, moving closer to the captive, his mace held at the ready.


----------



## Dolfuur (Sep 25, 2003)

Dolfuur holds his tongue but he doesn't let the Innkeeper slaughter the other prisoner.  "If we find Lodrin, you won't have to answer to the military any more," the Dwarf says.

Although the Innkeeper had ignored Gilbie's words, Dolfuur tries again: "Do you know where we can find him?"

After any answer, or if the Innkeeper doesn't answer, Dolfuur gets going, shepherding the prisoner out the door after stuffing a gag in his mouth.

Once outside, Dolfuur looks left and right, checking for passerby.  He also checks to see if their wagon is still there on the street.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Sep 28, 2003)

_{ooc: Sorry for the delay, I'm still having trouble logging in and posting on this board. That and the 'thread subsciption doesn't always work.}_

_{ooc: The following conversation between Faehlle and the barkeep presume that most, if not all, (preferrably all) bystanders have fled the tavern If not, then Faehlle will whisper, rather than speak publicly.}_

_bic:  "You'll not feel the wrath of the authorities for much longer, friend,"_ Faehlle says boldly to the barkeep, Barden. _"You have our apologies for the mess. Such a confrontation was unfortunate, but necessary, and certainly not to be the last of it's kind in this town. We can, however, avoid much unnecessary bloodshed if we can reach Lodren and his band of resistance fighters."

"We,"_ Faehlle continues, encompassing her companions with a circular gesture, _"have no love for Lorengrad or it's thugs, and are here to liberate Taran from their tyrrany."_ Faehlle pauses, leaving her last words hanging in the air poignantly.

_"If you help us, then no harm will come to you or to your establishment, you have my word on it, and when all is said and done, you will be a free man along with all those in this town. Now, will you help us help you, or shall we leave you in Mad Lorengrad's hands?"_ Faehlle looks the man sternly and unwaveringly in the eye, awaiting an answer.

_{ooc: Does anyone object to maybe bribing this guy out of the funds meant for Lodren if he proves to need further 'convincing'?}_


----------



## bkmanis (Sep 29, 2003)

Trent continues to watch for anyone coming down the street.  “We may want to take the innkeeper’s advice and leave soon, someone is bound to tell the other guards what happened here.”  He cautions.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna wait until tomorrow to post a new turn.  One of the players (maddmic) in the game just got married and should be back online soon (this was one of the weddings I was a participant in this month).  I believe that he will be back to posting tonight or tomorrow so I'll give him another day before moving on.  Things should be getting back to normal somewhat for me now in that I will be posting several times a week again.  Fae, sorry about your problems with the board.  You might try clearing the cache/cookies on your system if you haven't already.  See you all shortly with a new post!


----------



## maddmic (Oct 1, 2003)

OOC:
Sorry all, I was out getting married.  I am back now.

IC:
Gilbie turns back to the barkeep.  "As my companions have said, you may not feel the wrath of the militia if the militia are not around.  The quickest way to rid this town of these pigs is for us to join forces with Lodrin.  If you know where he is, please tell him that we would like to discuss our shared hatred of the Kazadar infection that has a grip on this town."  That being said, he turns to Fae.  "It is through the power of Mirania that I am able to help you m'lady.  But it is always my pleasure."  With that he smiles.

OOC:
Diplomacy check on his speach to the barkeep.  He is genuine in his wanting to help out the town, so I doubt it'd be a bluff check.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 2, 2003)

{OOC: Looks like we're all working the barkeep pretty hard  

Diplo for me too, what the heck.

As for using the gems as a bribe, hey, whomever has the jewels can do that, I guess.  Who's got them right now?}


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 2, 2003)

Bardan turns to Faehlle.  "Whether you can protect me from the Kazadar soldiers or not is not the issue.  The problem is that a whole squad of them has been killed this day in my establishment.  That fact alone will mean trouble for me.  Are you going to stay here and kill every member of the military that comes to investigate?  Certainly by now the story has already been told by one of those patrons who left here during the battle.  Maybe only to a wife or friend, but sooner rather than later more soldiers will come.  And they will bring punishment with them."

Trent continues watching outside, looking for any sign of movement in the street or anyone coming towards the inn but sees nothing so far.

Bardan then turns to Gilbie.  "As for Lodren, I know ways to contact him.  But given the current circumstances, I don't know if it will be possible.  Leave town and maybe, if I live through the next day, I can send him or his representatives to you."

At the mention of giving any gems or jewels to Bardan, he scoffs.  "I very likely won't be alive tomorrow so that stuff does nothing for me.  If you value your own lives, leave now.  You do not understand the situation here.  You asked the soldier here how many troops are in Taran.  Because it is so close to the Versine, and because Lorengrad is intent on exterminating the elves, Taran is quite well garrisoned.  There are more than 5000 soldiers stationed in and around Taran.  The large keep just north of town houses more than half of them and the others are stationed in town and in small camps around town.  There will be no liberation for Taran unless an extremely large and competent force were put against the troops here.  And if that happens, the town will be destroyed.  Please, leave while you have the chance."


----------



## maddmic (Oct 2, 2003)

Gilbie shrugs at the mention of the odds against them.  "I guess you may be right then, there may be no hope for this town.  So why do you hang around if you're so sure that you're dead come sunrise?"  With that, he turns and heads to the door.  Once he gets to the door he turns back to the group.  "Well, it looks like we need to get back to our employer and let him know the situation.  It would seem that the cards are stacked against us.  I'm sure if Lodren wishes to find us he'll have no problems."  Having said that Gilbie readies himself near the door to make a quick exit and flight out of town once his companions are ready to leave.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 2, 2003)

Before he forgets, Dolfuur gives Fae her sabre back.  "It pained me that ye were without yer blade, lass."

Immediately after the sour innkeep's reply, the Dwarf moves to just outside the Soaring Eagle, with the bound and gagged prisoner face down where passerby shouldn't be able to see him very well at all.  Dolfuur quickly scours the streets for any signs of trouble, and listens for hue and cry.

"Aye, Gilbie, we can leave.  Er stay ... er we can do both," Dolfuur replies.  "Pickin' that fight there might've been the honourable ting te do, but rash considerin' er greater goal.  Ach, no matter, what's done is done."

"Now, might be some tavernfolk 'ave gone te tattle on us.  Means the Kazadars'll be on the lookout.  But they'll be expectin' a group wit' a Dwarf, Gnome, an' Halflinger," Dolfuur points out.

"So ... we three can take the wagon still sittin' yonder, and hie us away from here.  I'd hazard this prisoner might be as valuable as the bag o' jewels.  Wit' us gone, it'll make Fae and the two men's job easier te blend in an' complete the task," Dolfuur rumbles his plan.  "Unless ye've got some more crafty magics te hide the likes of us, Trent?"

[OOC: Don't hate me for suggesting to split up the group!    ]


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 3, 2003)

> Dolfuur:
> "So ... we three can take the wagon still sittin' yonder, and hie us away from here.  I'd hazard this prisoner might be as valuable as the bag o' jewels.  Wit' us gone, it'll make Fae and the two men's job easier te blend in an' complete the task," Dolfuur rumbles his plan.  "Unless ye've got some more crafty magics te hide the likes of us, Trent?"




"Sorry, no.  I have very few spells left until I can rest."  Trent responds to Dolfuur's question.  "We should go back to Osbourne and let him know what he is up against.  If the tall folk wish to stay and try to contact Lodren then maybe they can find more information on the Kazadar troops.  But from now on I suggest we avoid attacking random patrols on a whim."  Trent suggests throwing a glance at Gilbie.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 4, 2003)

Thanking Dolfuur kindly, Fae accepts her sword once more, sheathing it gratefully, if somewhat awkwardly for someone so young and keen to wield it. Sitting and listening to her companions, she could sense the tension among them, for indeed the small one, Trent, was right; they had acted rashly, but Gilbie was not solely to blame. They had all acted foolishly, and thus they had all compromised their goals in Taran. It would be a miracle now if Lodren were to show his face to them, the bribe from Osbourne notwithstanding. She sighed then over these and other thoughts, and said nothing, content now only to listen to the others and make up her mind before speaking.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2003)

OOC:  Just bumping this up until you guys decide how to proceed from here.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 9, 2003)

Gilbe waits by the door and looks at his companions.  "Well, are we going to go back and report to our friend what we have found out?  It's quite clear that we've caused more problems than we've remedied here."


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 9, 2003)

Dolfuur re-iterates his plan to split up: the Demi-Humans heading back to Osbourne's camp with the prisoner before all Hell breaks loose, and Fae and the two humans trying to lay low in the town and find their quarry.  But in the end, he abides by the majority view.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 9, 2003)

Faehlle looked over at where Gelago and Keldorn stood silently, wondering what was going through their minds. Turning back to face her friends, she speaks her mind.

_"It is dangerous to split up the party now that we have made ourselves known. We will only make it easier for Lorengrad's agent to pick us off if we do so. Furthermore, by leaving and not fulfilling this task, we risk not only the lives of those in Taran, but we also risk dealing Osburne's rebellion a fatal blow. If Taran turns into a bloodbath, then public sympathy in Kazadar lands will go against him and potentially kill any hope of toppling Mad Lorengrad."

"I do not care about these people in this town. They do not even seem to want to save themselves. Pathetic,"_ she spoke, cursing. 

_"But I do care about my people, and so I must help Osbourne any way possible, even though I risk my own life to do it. I cannot let the evil that rules this land to grow and fester unchallenged, because it will infect and destroy my people." 

"And who's people will be the next to suffer?"_ she looks pointedly at each of her assembled companions, but her gaze settles at last on Dolfuur. She knew not only that he wished to return home as swifly as she, but also that he knew that the fate of her people would become the fate of his if nothing was done.

_"I believe we should make one final attempt to save the people of this town. If we fail, then we can return to Osbourne and tell him our mission has failed. But we must try again. Some of us cannot afford to risk what little we have left."_

As an expression of sadness crosses her face, Faehlle speaks, softly now, while tightening her grip on her mother's sword. _"if you will not help me help these people save them from themselves, then I will go on alone. I have given my word to someone dear, and I will not walk away while there is still hope, however faint."_


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 9, 2003)

*{ooc}*

_{ooc: Just so you know, I am being completely serious. If the three of you want to go back to Osbourne, I'll stay behind. I don't know if Keldorn's player is still around, but Gelago and Keldorn could still be helpful to me, although Fae will still effectively be on her own.

It's up to our DM if he wants to run a split-party, tho, but I'm game if he is. Fae is still hoping you'll join her, but if Dolfuur and Co. want to go back, she'll stay and do what she can. I'm actually looking forward to the challenge. 

In fact, I already have a plan....}_


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 9, 2003)

"Ach, lass, I ache as much as ye te stay and see this mission through, but it is fer the sake o' the mission that I suggest we split," Dolfuur explains the point that he feels the Elf has missed.

"All together we're te visible by far, an' the mission has a greater chance o' failing.  It's as simple as that.  I tink the prisoner may be more valuable than what a shady character like the one we are seeking can offer, in any case," he adds.  The Dwarf has kept this point-of-view to himself up to know, but Dolfuur shares it in an even tone.  "I can't say I agreed wit' this whole plan, 'tis true.  Ye don't seek fer allies wit' cut-throats, in me mind."

[OOC: Hmm, Keldorn last posted in this thread Sep 21st, while Galego hasn't posted at all.  I hope they're still out there   

Since I'm going to be away for a week, I don't mind getting shuffled 'off-camera' even no one else agrees to return to camp with me.  But let's hear what Gilbie, Trent and hopefully the two Humans have to say first!  ]


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 9, 2003)

_{ooc: Agreed. This isn't a decision we should make lightly.}_



> "I can't say I agreed wit' this whole plan, 'tis true. Ye don't seek fer allies wit' cut-throats, in me mind."




_"In my mind as well, my friend. But the human mind is different."_ She glances briefly at Keldorn and Gelago before continuing. _"Perhaps this is how they do these things; bribing thieves and mercenaries to scatter the innocent while they scheme only to butcher each other."_ Faehlle shakes her head and a look of disgust darkens her face. She could feel her cheeks glowing warm and rosy as the anger within simmered anew.

_"Doesn't sound like anything worth saving, really, "_ she spits cynically, kicking at a stubborn rock stuck in the dirt. Closing her eyes, she drew a calming breath before continuing.

_"But if by saving them, we help save ourselves and our people, then we must fight on,"_ she finishes sighing, gritty determination settling upon her fair features once more. 

_"I will not give up so easily and so I will stay. I doubt that you will get information out of this one, but perhaps I am mistaken. Perhaps, in the event that they prove to be useful, you should capture a few more of them before you to Lord Osbourne,"_ she suggests with a wink and a grin, her fragile vigor dawning anew.

_"Return to Osbourne if you deem it wisest, and I will do what I can here."_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 10, 2003)

OOC:  Galego's player is no longer with us.  He disappeared from the game long ago, before we left Ezboard.  I'm not sure where Keldorn's player is.  He has posted for other games he is in but not here in a couple of weeks.  I will take over Galego as an NPC for the time being and give Keldorn another few days to show up here before assuming he is gone.

IC:
Galego clears his throat.  "You're wrong, fair elf.  These humans ARE worth saving.  The actions of the few do not speak for the many.  And Bardan here is no coward.  He has obviously suffered many indignities at the hands of the soldiers stationed here in Taran and is only reacting with such sourness because he feels like his situation is hopeless.  After all, a whole patrol of soldiers was just wiped out in his establishment by a band of adventurers that don't have to stick around and deal with the consequences.  But I digress.  You have already stated your desire, for whatever reasons, to see your mission through.  I just had to speak up and defend the common humans here.  You and your people may have no love for the humans but all humans are NOT Kazadar.  I will stay here in town with you Faehlle, while Dolfuur and whoever else returns to Osbourne.  How about you Keldorn?  Will you stay too?"

Keldorn simply nods his agreement.

"What about the rest of you," Galego continues, "are you all returning with Dolfuur to Osbourne's camp or staying here?  And Faehlle, you obviously have some idea of how you want to proceed.  If we are to stay, I would know what you have up your sleeve."


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 10, 2003)

"I believe it would be best if I return to Osbourne with Dolfuur." Trent replies to Galego.  "We have had three encounters with the Kazadar troops in this area, twice in the inn and once at the guard tower.  Each time there were survivors that could identify each of us.  It would be logical, once they find out about this latest encounter, to look for a group consisting of a halfling, gnome, dwarf and humans, no offense Faehlle." Trent explains.  "I doubt you would find many groups of this type in the area, so if we all stay in town we would be easily spotted sooner or later." Trent looks to the others for any support of his logic.

"Also I'm wondering if Osbourne realizes how many Kazadar soldiers are in the area, does he have enough men to take on nearly 5000 troops?" Trent continues.  "At least a couple of us should take the prisoner back to Osbourne so he can interrogate him for any information while the rest can continue with the mission if they wish.  We could meet up later at some designated point and compare notes." Trent suggests.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 11, 2003)

Gilbie nods.  "I agree with Trent.  I fear that Osbourne has no idea of how many troops are waiting here in this town.  I feel that he needs to be appraised of the current situation and soon, before he begins his march.  That being said though, my place is by your side Faehlle.  Dolfuur saved my life so I am loyal to him, however your people showed me a kindness I am not used to.  You head off into danger while Dolfuur and Trent's path leads them back to our one safe haven.  Therefore, I will remain with you and hear your plan.  Perhaps we can still contact this human leader while Dolfuur and Trent complete their task."


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 12, 2003)

OOC: I apologize for not posting.  To be honest, I forgot that this game had started back up.  Just got used to nothing going on for a while I guess.

IC: 
Keldorn nods in agreement to Galego about staying in town with Faehelle and continues to speak when the others have finished. _“My lady, I will stay by your side to the very end.  I am somewhat familiar to the area so my knowledge of the city should prove to be most useful.  I also believe it is a good idea for the others to return to Osbourne and report what we have found.  I think it would be best if Gilbie went with them, but that decision is of course up to him.” _ Trying to wipe the blood from his armor and axe he continues.  _“Now we need to get off this street now and find a place to lay low for a while.”_

OOC:  Toric, my knowledge of the town only comes from you and the background we discussed.  So if there is any inside knowledge that Keldorn may have as a place to hide or a way to find our man, let me know.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 14, 2003)

Pleased that three of her companions were staying to see out their mission, Faehlle nods in agreement with Keldorn's assesment. _"Indeed, for those who have just slain ten kazadar soldiers, we waste too much time in the open. We should find a safe haven before we plan any further."_


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 14, 2003)

Pleased that three of her companions were staying to see out their mission, Faehlle nods in agreement with Keldorn's assesment. _"Indeed, for those who have just slain kazadar soldiers, we waste too much time in the open. We should find a safe haven before we plan any further."_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 16, 2003)

After wishing Faehlle, Gilbie, Keldorn and Galego luck, Dolfuur sets out for Osbourne's camp with Trent.  Before reaching the outskirts of town, they pass another patrol of a dozen men heading towards The Soaring Eagle.  They manage to avoid detection and are soon out of town and crossing the open plains towards the camp.

Meanwhile, using Keldorn's knowledge of Taran, the rest of the group finds shelter in the barn of an old abandoned farm about a quarter of a mile south of town to get out of the way of Kazadar military patrols and to make plans.

OOC:  Okay, I'll stop it there so that Faehlle, Keldorn and Gilbie can figure out what their next course of action will be.  It is still the middle of the night, prior to midnight.  It will take Trent and Dolfuur until about dawn to reach the camp.


----------



## maddmic (Oct 16, 2003)

Gilbie sits on the ground, content to be not in any immediate danger.  "My guess is that if Lodren wants to find us, he will.  Should we not be contacted though in the next day or two, what should our course of action be?  I'm thinking that if Osbourne still intends to take this town, he's going to need some help.  Help that the elves may be able to offer."


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Oct 16, 2003)

Also happy to be temporarily out of danger, Faehlle sit cross-legged on the floor, hands laying in her lap and with eyes closed, she rests a while.

_"I believe we will need to seek out Lodren,"_ she says after a while, _"I do not think this quarry will come to us. We will need his help, for as you say, Osbourne will need aid. It is too long, however, to ride back to Cindale, marshall an army, and return, and Osbourne's camp may be found out in the mean time. Nay, we have too little time, and there is still too little trust between my people and the sons of Man for elves to rush off and die for them. This is something that we will have to resolve here, with what resources we have."

"We will need to secure Lodren's aid, but if this man is anything like an elf, we will need to secure his trust first. Having walked into his town and slaughtered the enemy so openly will draw a lot of eyes this way, and there will be very few shadows left to hide in, so surely he and his guild of thieves will make themselves very scarce. He will have little reason to trust those who have just drawn hither the watchful eyes of the local authority."

"If we want to find this man,"_ she concludes, _"we will have to make ourselves equally scarce. If, like him, we learn to tread lightly and go about our business unseen, then he may be more willing to lend us a sympathetic ear." 

"But, having already been seen raising havoc, I believe it wise if we adopt new guises we are to to stay and achieve our goals here."_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 18, 2003)

OOC:  I'm gonna hold off on my next post until Sunday, the 19th, when Dolfuur is scheduled to return.  With Maddmic gone on his honeymoon, I would rather wait for Dolfuur to return before continuing.  In the meantime, if anyone has anything to say in-character between now and Sunday, feel free.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 21, 2003)

After having said his good-byes to the others, Dolfuur had then struck their prisoner a sharp blow or two to the back of the head with his armoured fist.

Once the Kazadar was unconscious, the Dwarf had flung the man over his shoulder and then begun a light trot out of town.  Happy to escape detection by another patrol, Dolfuur would have felt better if the Gnome had more Invisibility magic.  They would just have to take their chances in the open.

Assuming he and Trent get back to Osbourne's camp intact, Dolfuur informs the picket that they need to speak with the King as soon as possible regarding their mission to Taran.


----------



## Thrarn Iranorn (Oct 22, 2003)

Keldron seems a bit more concerned about being followed than the others are showing.  He paces back and forth in front of the barn door, peeking outside quite often to see if anyone approaches.  He is so caught up in what he is doing, that he doesn’t even realize the others are speaking.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 28, 2003)

[OOC: Just checking for a pulse ... ]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 30, 2003)

OOC:  Check the OOC thread for details, but the game will continue.

IC: 
The group in the barn (Faehlle, Keldorn, Gilbie and Galego) remains hidden inside throughout the night, discussing their plan of action for the coming day.  No one bothers the group during the rest of the night and Keldorn, pacing near the barn doors, sees no one in the vicinity of the barn.

By morning, Dolfuur and Trent have reached the outskirts of Osbourne's camp.  After identifying themselves, they are quickly brought before Osbourne.  The King obviously has been up for at least an hour or two and is already dressed in full armor.  He looks concerned as Dolfuur and Trent are ushered in.

"What's happened?  Where are the rest of your companions?" he asks, offering Dolfuur and Trent seats at a large table inside his tent.

OOC:
I'm not sure what the group in the barn has planned.  Hopefully Gilbie, Keldorn or Faehlle can shed some light on their plan of action.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 30, 2003)

Dolfuur goes to one knee.  "My lord, we thought it wisest te thin erselves a little so as te 'elp the mission succeed.  Just te conspicuous we were."

The Dwarf explains about the battle occurring almost immediately after arriving in Taran.  "'Twas a poorly timed ting, but we fought well."  Dolfuur continues, "N'er fear, t'others'll find their quarry and return te us soon."

Dolfuur also presents the captive for questioning, and adds the Innkeeper's words: that thousands of Kazadar troops are in Taran.  "Be a hard slog te take Taran, sir."

[OOC: did we get XP for that battle, BTW?  Best to take care of that before the details are lost, nay?]


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 31, 2003)

"The others remained in town to try and contact Lodren and finish the mission, we are to meet up with them later." Trent explains to Osbourne.  "We also brought you a prisoner, a soldier we captured in the inn.  Perhaps your people can interrogate him and find out more information of the Kazadar strength in the area." Trent continues.

"If there is nothing else you require of us we should head back towards town and fine out how the rest of our little group is doing."  Trent suggests.

OOC: Dolfuur, I believe you are confusing the fight in the tower with the fight in the inn. We killed Alaric two fights ago and you already gave his head to the king.


----------



## Dolfuur (Oct 31, 2003)

[OOC: Whoops!  Quite right about Alaric there     Edited that out   ]

"Ye want te head back, Trent?" Dolfuur asks, a little confused.  "We left fer a reason, remember?"


----------



## bkmanis (Oct 31, 2003)

"I'm not suggesting we rejoin our companions, just that we be a little closer to town.  If our friends fall into any more trouble with the soldiers we may be able to hear about it from the locals." Trent explains.  

"And since we know what direction they will have to travel to get back to this camp we can keep an eye on the road for them.  The reason to split the group up was to make them less conspicuous and to warn King Osbourne of the troop build up, we have accomplished that task.  But if you wish we could sit here in camp and wait to see if our companions return." Trent says with a slight mischievous grin.


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 1, 2003)

"Hmm, mebbe with some more of your invisibility magics, we'd be well off," Dolfuur muses.  He waits to see if the King-to-be has some orders, as well.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 2, 2003)

Back at the barn, Gilbie wakes, completely refreshed from the previous days events.  After his early morning prayers, he turns his gaze back to Faehlle.  Watching her sleep, he ponders what they discussed last night.  After the lack of thought put into his quick attack, he had thought that there was a good chance that Lodren would in fact get in touch with them, knowing that they could be trusted.  Hearing what Fae had to say though made sense too.  _Pearhaps it's time to go under ground and search Lodren out.  I can do this, but I don't know about the human, or Fae.  They may be a bit more noticable._  He picks up his crossbow and eases out of the barn leaving his belongings there.  Once outside the barn, he looks around to ensure that there's no immdeiate danger.  He then begins to look around for the small band's breakfast.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2003)

At Osbourne's camp, Dolfuur present their prisoner and details of what they found out in Taran.  Osbourne listens without comment, his expression grave.  "Are you sure about those numbers?"  Osbourne asks.  "Is it possible the innkeeper could have been misinformed or lying?  If there are that many troops in Taran, my men and I don't stand a chance."

Back at the barn, Gilbie wakes from sleep and slips out into the gray before dawn light, intent on getting breakfast for himself and his companions.  He hasn't taken more than a dozen steps when he feels the press of a swordpoint on his back.  Stopping, his eyes scanning the area, he sees at least two more individuals in the shadows nearby, bows trained on him.  The person with the sword speaks first.

"You and your friends caused a lot of trouble in town last night," the man says from behind Gilbie in a rasping whisper, "Why?"


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 7, 2003)

"Aye, that's the right truth o' it, sir," Dolfuur says a little glumly.

"Still, we ne'er did spy the Kazadar camp.  It could be the innkeeper had the numbers wrong," he adds.  Turning to Trent, Dolfuur says to the Gnome, "On the morrow, with yer magic willing, we can sneak right inte the field o' the enemy and see fer ourselves.  Then," eyeing Osboune again, "we can tell you exactly how many men ye face without a doubt."


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 7, 2003)

"If I remember correctly the barkeep said that roughly half of the troops are stationed at a large keep north of the town.  If we could verify that it would give us a better idea of the Kazadar troop strength."  Trent suggests.  "As for my magic, you must remember my invisibility spell only lasts for approximately thirty minutes." He reminds Dolfuur.


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 7, 2003)

"Aye, but a lot o' ground can be covered in fifteen minutes when there's no fear o' bein' seen," Dolfuur points out.

The Dwarf laughs.  "Never did I tink I'd be so enamoured wit' magic, but twas one handy trick, fer sure.  I hope t'others er faring fine," Dolfuur says, the last quite solemnly.

After divulging what ever other details he can to Osbourne, Dolfuur waits until they are dismissed; from there he checks his mail for loose links, and sharpens his axe, if he can.  Hot grub and anything resembling ale are also on his mind.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Nov 7, 2003)

Not actually sleeping as Gilbie thought, but instead meditating restfully as all elves do in place of sleep, Fae's thoughts turned inwards and followed paths of concern similar to Gilbie's; all the while completely unaware of her friend's predicament outside. Wondering how she and her skills would fare in this unfamiliar urban terrain, with it's people she still could not bring herself to trust, she knew she faced the greatest challenge of her - relatively - young life. Still, she mulled over how best to go about accomplishing their mission, and she resolved to discuss her ideas with her companions once Gilbie had returned.

In the mean time, she turned to Gelago and once more raised her suggestion that they adopt new guises while in Taran. _"Have you much skill with Disguises, Gelago? I have none, and I know little of the ways of Men. I fear that I will stand out among them if I do not learn their ways so that I might go among them as though one of them."_


----------



## maddmic (Nov 8, 2003)

Gilbie utters a silent prayer to his goddess before answering the person behind him.  Then without turning, and in an even voice he replies.  "Well, you see it's pretty simple.  We're enemies of the Kazadar.  That's pretty much the long and short of it.  Now, I'm guessing I need to ask if you're friend of foe."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 14, 2003)

_Abandoned Barn Outside of Taran_

"I'm asking the questions here," raspy voice replies.  "Enemies of the Kazadar, huh?  Well, that's obvious.  You and your friends have a nice price on your heads.  You and your pals better have a damn good reason for me not to turn you in and collect.  Now turn around really carefully and walk slowly into the barn.  Any sudden moves and we turn you into a pin cushion."

Inside, Faehlle asks, "Have you much skill with Disguises, Gelago? I have none, and I know little of the ways of Men. I fear that I will stand out among them if I do not learn their ways so that I might go among them as though one of them."  

Galego clears his throat and rubs the sleep from his eyes.  "I do have some skill with disguises, fair elf.  I can ensure that you look more human but it would be best to follow my lead when it comes to actually interacting with them."

_King Osbourne's Camp_

"Please, let me know what your plans are before you leave again," Osbourne says.  "I must go and speak with my Lieutenants."

After speaking with the King, Dolfuur and Trent are shown to the same tent they occupied the last time they were in the camp.  Once there, they are brought food and drink while they ponder their next move.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Nov 14, 2003)

_"I understand,"_ Faehlle replies to Gelago. _"Perhaps it is best to allow others to deal with the humans as my prejudices cloud my judgement,"_ she sighs.

_"But if I am to accomplish my objectives here, then I must learn and adapt and grow. I want only to see my people liberated from the fell shadow of Lorengrad, and I will do whatever it takes to see that day dawn."_

Fae falls silent for a moment before speaking up again. _"I wonder, how is Gilbie faring with our breakfast? He should be back soon."_


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 15, 2003)

"Well if I'm expected to cast anymore spells later I require some rest and some time to prepare."  Trent explains to Dolfuur.  With that he climbs into a cot and is quickly asleep.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 17, 2003)

Not wanting to look at his captor, Gilbie begins to walk and talks over his shoulder.  "Well, actually our reason is that we're trying to get rid of this menace.  At least from your town.  Y'see we're trying to kind of free Taran from Kazadar control.  Unfortunately we've just recently discovered that the enemy is much stronger than we had anticipated.  Hence the reson for us coming back into town.  We may be in need of some assistance, or at least some information gathering of sorts.  I'm guessing that you're not with the Kazadar troops here, otherwise my head would've probably been lopped off already.  So, that being said, what's the bounty up to?  I mean since we have nothing better to talk about, might as well find out how much we're worth to the local Kazadar scum."


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 17, 2003)

"Aye, sleep, and sleep well," Dolfuur tells Trent.  "We should be safe enough here."

The Dwarf eats a hearty portion and then removes his chain-and-mail armour for a thorough cleaning.  The battered suit is still bloody from the battle with the Kazadars earlier that day, and Dolfuur spends a goodly time polishing the armour, determined to defeat any rusting.  He hums songs of home under his breath, happy in the task.  His beloved waraxe gets a cleaning as well, not to mention a sharpening.  

Finally Dolfuur allows himself to slumber, although his thoughts are rife with worry about the others still in or around Taran.  He hopes they did the right thing in splitting up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 20, 2003)

_Abandoned Barn outside Taran_

The raspy-voiced man chuckles harshly at Gilbie's words and moments later, Gilbie and his 'captor' re-enter the barn.  Faehlle, Galego and Keldorn look up to see the halfling walk slowly inside, followed by another man.  The man obviously has a weapon centered on Gilbie's back.  The man wears black clothing, covering him nearly head to toe.  It is impossible to tell what the man looks like, save that he is of average height and build.  His face is covered with a black mask, leaving only his eyes visible.

"The bounty on yer head, little halfling, is 500 gold.  As a group, you are worth considerably more," the man states in his grating, raspy voice.  "Your friend here has told me his story," raspy voice says to the rest of the group.  "I want to hear your version.  And keep the funny stuff to a minimum.  I'd hate to have to kill you all before I hear your side of things.  Trust that I have associates strategically located."

_King Osbourne's Camp_

Trent and Dolfuur rest for most of the day, waking in the mid-afternoon feeling somewhat refreshed.

OOC:  Okay, bear in mind that Faehlle, Gilbie, Galego and Keldorn are still in the morning of the same day that Dolfuur are in the mid-afternoon.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 20, 2003)

Gilbie shifts a bit and looks over his shoulder.  "Look, if you have this place surrounded, and can take us out in one fell swoop, then at least take the sword out of my back.  It's a bit uncomfortable and I don't think we're going to do anything rash.  I've told you what we're here for and I can further tell you that we have killed Alaric.  But I'm sure you already know just about everything I've told you.  So why are you asking us of our intentions when they're plain to see, and we have no knowledge of your intentions?"


OOC:
Diplomacy check.....Roll high!


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 21, 2003)

Upon waking Trent studies his spell book to memorize his spells for the day, afterwards he grabs a bite to eat.  "Well have we decided what we are to do next?"  He asks Dolfuur.  "Perhaps we should go and talk to King Osbourne, since he wanted to see us before we leave.  Perhaps he will have a suggestion."


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Nov 22, 2003)

_{ooc: Listen & Spot checks to see if she can discern the location of any other 'threats', along with roughly how many there might be... just in case this turns ugly. Also, untrained Sense Motive check to see if he's bluffing, or outright lying.}_

_"A mere 500gp? Hah!"_ Faehlle laughs. _"We'll be worth many times that to Lorengrad when we're through, but I warn you, if you aim to collect today, or if you harm even a hair upon my noble companion, you'll regret that you ever interfered with our business here." 

"Our purpose is to liberate Taran from the mad grasp of Lorengrad and his wretched Kazadar minions, but I will speak no more of this until I know with whom I parlay,"_ she says bluntly, anger simmering in her eyes, her hand resting eagerly on the hilt of her mother's heirloom sabre. 

_"Declare yourselves!"_ she barks. _"Are your allies of Kazadar's mad overlord or are you fighting to free it's people from his corrupt clutches? Or are you merely another posse of bounty hunters with more greed than sense?"_ Her eyes narrow as she looks the man hard in the eyes. _"And I warn you: speak quickly, for my patience wears thinner by the moment."_

_{ooc: Fae's hand rests on her sword, but she does not draw it. If the man declares himself to be an enemy (Kazadar), intends to claim the bounty on their heads, or harms Gilbie in any way, she charges the man, drawing her sword as she does, and attacks him.}_


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 24, 2003)

Dolfuur wipes a crumb from his beard.  "What do you think we should do, Trent?" he asks the Gnome.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 27, 2003)

_Abandoned Barn Outside Taran_

Raspy voice chuckles.  "I had heard that the elven lass was fiery but didn't realize that you travelled with a genuine she-devil, little halfling!  Be glad that I am not your enemy, or her words might have gotten you killed.  In fact, were I an enemy, you would have been killed on sight."  The man turns his attention to Faehlle.  "Brave words, lass.  But in the lands of men, particularly men of low character like the Kazadar overlords, those words will get you killed.  My name is Lodren and I understand that you were looking for me."  He nudges Gilbie forward and lowers his sword.  Up in the hayloft of the barn, Faehlle spots two more men, bows in hand but no longer pointed at anyone in particular.

OOC:  Faehlle's sense motive check wasn't good enough or bad enough to give her an impression one way or the other.  As for Trent and Dolfuur, I'll leave that alone for the moment until a decision is made on a course of action.


----------



## bkmanis (Nov 27, 2003)

"I'm concerned about our companions but it may not be a good idea to wonder around town looking for them."  Trent replies to Dolfuur.  "Let's go and talk to Osbourne before we make any decisions." Trent suggests.


----------



## maddmic (Nov 27, 2003)

Gilbie turns around and looks at his assailant.  Well, well, well.  See, I told you that he'd come out into the open and seek us out once he heard of our deeds.  Nice to meet you Lodren.  I've already introduced myself and as you can plainly see, we are on the same side when it comes to the Kazadar.  To let you know, we had been on a mission to find you and seek your council.  However, if what the barkeep told us is true, then our efforts may have been in vain.  Tell us, how many Kazadar scum are around this town?"


----------



## Dolfuur (Nov 28, 2003)

"Heh, they can take care o' themselves, especially that wolf lass of an Elf," Dolfuur says to Trent with a smile.  "I fear fer any Kazadars that get te close."

He gives a rumbling lauguh.  "Now, I'm tinkin' Osbourne isn't gonna turn tail and run fer the hills just because there's more men in the town than he thought.  But he prolly can't meet the Kazadars in the field," Dolfuur says.  "Some kind o' trick that splits the forces'd work well.  But that's far in the future.  Fer now, if I were him, I'd get more information on the troops.  Ye can't win wars witout information," the Dwarf adds with a rumble.

"Nor allies!  I'm sure that he'd get 'elp frem the Clanholds, but first I have te get back to the mountains to pass the message," Dolfuur frets.  "Been too long away from under the mountains as it is."


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Nov 29, 2003)

Faehlle's stance relaxes and a grin slowly crosses her lips. _"She devil?"_ she smirks. _"Ha! I have been called worse things in my day, but for now, however, you may call me Faehlle."

"And it would seem that I owe my wise friend an apology, for you did indeed seek us out as he felt you would,"_ she adds, bowing respectfully to Gilbie before continuing. 

_"My friend speaks ever the truth and we have indeed come seeking your council. Here, however, where the eyes and ears of Lorengrad might find us as easily as you did, may not be the best place for such discussions."_


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Dec 10, 2003)

*bump*

_{ooc: Hey, are we still on? Where is everyone? Where's our GM?}_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Dec 11, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry for the lack of posting.  With the holiday season upon us, I've had my attention on other things.  I'll keep the game running at a slower rate during the rest of December and then pick up the pace after the New Year.

IC:
_Abandoned Barn Outside Taran_

Lodren stares at Gilbie for a few moments and then grins.  "Sides are a relative thing, Master Halfling.  What 'side' I am on depends on the moment and the circumstances.  The fact is that I don't particularly like the Kazadar, which isn't to say everyone living in the empire.  I'm talking about the hard-line Kazadars.  The military commanders, the government officials, those sort of people.  The common folk, the merchants, laborers, and even many of the soldiers aren't such bad people.  They're just trying make a living.  Frankly, given my profession, the sort of trouble that you all represent is bad for business.  Things are stable now, even if those in charge aren't particularly good people.  Throwing things into chaos will only cause problems in that regard.  Its going to take more persuading for me to offer any sort of help.  And contrary to what the fair elf says, talking here is as safe as anywhere.  My associates will alert us to any trouble heading our way.  So, what is the whole story here?  Who are you working for?  And what is it you want from me?"

_King Osbourne's Camp_

After spending the day resting, Dolfuur and Trent find themselves summoned to King Osbourne's tent around nightfall.

"I hope you both are feeling better but I wanted to find out what your plans are?  As for myself, I can't wait too much longer to take out the Kazadar.  The prisoner you brought in has given me valuable information on the strength of the army in this area.  Unfortunately, to wait much longer, will jeopardize my position.  We risk discovery every hour we wait here in this valley.  Therefore, it is my intention to attack the keep north of Taran at dawn three days from now.  The day after tomorrow at dusk, I will move my troops into position.  The following morning, just before dawn, we will launch the attack.  At the same time, another portion of my forces will descend on Taran and wipe out any resistance met there.  I just wish I could find out what your companions are doing in town now.  Maybe they've contacted Lodren..."


----------



## maddmic (Dec 11, 2003)

Gilbie studies Lodren as he speaks.  Ok, well our employer had sent us here and was prepared that pay you to evacuate the town so that he could try to liberate it.  However now that we know that the Kazadar presence is a bit stronger than we had anticipated, he may pay you instead for information."


----------



## Dolfuur (Dec 11, 2003)

The Dwarf listens intently.  _Three more days ..._ Dolfuur thinks.  He can postpone his return to the mountains for that long.

"Yer highness," Dolfuur says to Osbourne when it's the right time to speak.  "I'm glad te hear that the prisoner was a good boon.  I trust ye've spared his life, fer his part in the war is done."

"Now, methinks ye can win a good victory er two in the next few days, but te win the war ye'll be needin' aid, unless ye can grow armies out of the fields.  Me duty te return back to the Clanholds weighs heavy, yet three days is a delay I'm willing te take te see this through," the Dwarf rumbles.  Dolfuur scratches his beard.  

"Trent and I'd be happy to go and find t'others so as te bring back word from Lodgren, 'yea' er 'nay'.  Hopefully there's been contact by now, fer us leaving them was to make sure they'd succeed with the highest chances.  Now, te get them out o' the place may take some muscle.  After that if I can help in the battles, I will.  Once the day has been won, though, I'm afraid I must return te the mountains."

"So, are ye ready te head back there, Trent?" Dolfuur asks the Gnome.


----------



## bkmanis (Dec 12, 2003)

> "So, are ye ready te head back there, Trent?" Dolfuur asks the Gnome.




"Of course.  We should go and see what trouble Gilbie has gotten himself into."  Trent says with a slight smile.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Dec 15, 2003)

_'He profits from the current arrangement,'_ Faehlle thinks to herself incredulously. _'And it is to this man that we must go for help?'_ Fae can feel doubt building within and decides not to speak her thoughts at the moment, intent instead on gauging Lodren's reactions to her friend's words before speaking her own.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 8, 2004)

*bump*

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 9, 2004)

OOC:  Okay, now that it's a new year, I think we can get a new start on this game.  Before we continue however, I wanted to do a quick check to make sure everyone is still here.  Please reply letting us know if you're still here and ready to play and once everyone has checked in, I'll get things moving again.


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 9, 2004)

Still here.

bkmanis


----------



## Dolfuur (Jan 9, 2004)

here too (hope that that's a good thing)


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 9, 2004)

Ready when you are.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 12, 2004)

Still here and ready to roll when you are.  Any plans on replacing Galego, or the fighter?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 12, 2004)

_Abandoned Barn Outside Taran_

"Please don't tell me that your employer is the youngster calling himself King, camped a short distance away," Lodren says.  At Gilbie's slightly suprised look, Lodren smiles.  "Ah yes, Master Halfling.  I trade in things of value and information is often very valuable.  Of course I know about Osbourne.  I am fully aware of his presence here.  I have only been biding my time, trying to decide what exactly to do with that knowledge.  Are you saying that this Osbourne wants my help?  Bring me to him and I will speak with him."

OOC:  Dolfuur and Trent, I'll keep you two on hold for the moment.  If Fae and Gilbie decide to bring Lodren to Osbourne, they will arrive before you would be leaving since you are about 8 hours ahead of them at the moment.  As for replacing Galego and Keldorn, that is a possibility.  Let's get the game moving and then we'll see what happens.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 13, 2004)

Faehlle gestures to Gilbie that she would like a brief aside with him before replying to Lodren. _"If there is a chance that he can help us against the formidable odds that we face here, then perhaps we should take him. He will not likely trust us enough to come with us alone back to see Osbourne, but we cannot again afford to be outnumbered be him and his men until they prove themselves worthy of our trust. I would agree to take him and one of his own to see Osbourne, provided you do not see any ill-wisdom in such a plan."_ Fae awaits Gilbie's response before speaking further.

_{ooc: if Gilbie agrees....}_

Fae declares to Lodren, _"We will take you to see Lord Osbourne, and you may take one of our own along if you are not comfortable riding with us back to camp unaccompanied."_

_{ooc: Fae then awaits Lodren's response.}_


----------



## maddmic (Jan 13, 2004)

Gilbie nods at Fae's comments.  "As a matter of fact, we'll take you to him now if you wish.  We've got nothing better to do."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 16, 2004)

"Fair enough," Lodren says in reply to Faehlle and Gilbie.  "And I am not so untrusting as to need one of my own people along with me.  I am ready to depart now, if you wish."

Assuming that there are no objections to this, Lodren speaks privately with one of his people at the barn, gathers his things and follows the group away from the barn and into the rolling farmland surrounding it.  The sun is just beginning to brighten the eastern horizon, causing the group to shield their eyes as they travel.

Several hours later, the group enters the shallow valley where the rebel army is camped.  After a few brief words with a sentry, the group is taken to Osbourne's tent, running into Dolfuur and Trent along the way.

OOC:
Okay, the whole party is back together.  It was early afternoon when Dolfuur and Trent woke from their sleep and it would have taken Gilbie, Fae and Lodren until approximately that time to travel back to the camp so I decided that it was time for the group to be reunited.


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 16, 2004)

Upon seeing Gilbie and the rest of the group Trent approaches them.  "Well about time you showed up, Dolfuur and I figured you were out picking a fight with the local militia."  Trent says to Gilbie.  "We were about to go out and look for you."


----------



## Dolfuur (Jan 16, 2004)

Dolfuur eyes the man accompanying the others as Fae and company approach.  Some kind of thiefmaster.  The Dwarf wonders if this fellow can be trusted, or if he will merrily take Osbourne's gold in exchange for vague promises, and then promptly sell whatever he sees here to the Kazadars for an even higher price.

"It is good to see you all again," Dolfuur rumbles in greeting to Gilbie, Fae and the Humans.  "You must be Lodren?" he queries the man, offering his hand for a shake and never taking eyes off the man.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 17, 2004)

Faehlle blushes. _"Oopsie, double post!"_.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 17, 2004)

Faehlle nods. _"We have indeed brought Lodren back with us, and at his request, no less. Let us all go and speak with Lord Osbourne and decide on our new course of action."_


----------



## maddmic (Jan 18, 2004)

Gilbie looks at Trent and shrugs.  "We aren't late.  All we did is take one more step towards competing our mission.  So, you all get anything of value from that guard we captured?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 22, 2004)

"Yes, I am Lodren," the raspy-voiced man says to Dolfuur.  "Let us do as the fair elf says and speak with Osbourne."

Leading Lodren through the camp, the group notices a fair amount of activity.  The place has the look of a camp preparing for war.  Reaching Osbourne's tent, the guards outside immediately recognize the group and once disappears inside to see if Osbourne is willing to see you.  A few moments later, the tent flap is pulled aside and the group is ushered inside.

Osbourne approaches and a grin spreads across his face.  Lodren drops to one knee.  "My lord," he says, bowing his head.

Osbourne reaches down and pulls Lodren to his feet.  "Stand up, cousin.  No need for such formalities."

Almost unbelieveably, the two men embrace, patting each other on the back.  "I'm glad to see you've made it here safely," Osbourne says to Lodren.

"Once my people spotted your friends here in Taran, I knew it was time to move," Lodren answers.

Realizing that what they are talking about is probably making no sense to the group, Osbourne turns and says, "Forgive me for deceiving you.  It was for Lodren's own safety that I did.  Lodren is my cousin and has known of my plans for some time.  He had to go about his own business as if he knew nothing, otherwise our plan might have been discovered.  I told Lodren that I would send word when it was time to put my plan into action.  He knew to look for strangers in Taran.  When he discovered you all, he obviously contacted you.  The reason I didn't tell you that Lodren knew of my plan was in the event you were captured by the enemy.  I couldn't have them finding out about Lodren's involvement in my planned attack.  The less you knew the better.  Again, I apologize for deceiving you.  You have done well in making contact with Lodren and bringing him to me safely.  I had to have some way to get word to him that it was time to act and you all served well."

Lodren interrupts.  "Things have been set into motion as you requested.  My people have warned the honest Taran folk about the impending attack and have spirited them to safety when possible.  I have another five hundred men poised to assist you once the attack begins."

"Very well.  We attack at dawn!" Osbourne says, a gleam in his eye.


----------



## maddmic (Jan 22, 2004)

Gilbie look from one to the other.  Then he glances at the group of adventurers he has come to trust.  Nodding he then turns to face the king again.  "That makes sense.  Can't say that I knew what was going on, but I should've.  I've been blinded by delusions of greatness and wealth.  I will have to work on that.  So, I'm guessing that you need this back?"  With that he pulls out the bag to be used to pay off Lodren and holds it out for the king.  He then clears his throat and begins again.

"My leige, what would you have of us now?  I don't know how much this small band can do, nor can I speak for them.  But I can speak for myself and have become intrigued with what you are trying to accomplish here.  I would like to lend whatever help I can to your cause."  With that, Gilbie makes bow and sweeping gesture with his right hand.  It looks a bit odd from the short one, but it is sincere.


----------



## bkmanis (Jan 22, 2004)

After listening to Gilbie's speech Trent speaks up.  "I too share an interest in seeing you succeed in your endeavor.  Therefore I will also volunteer my services, however small they my be."  Trent says to Osbourne with a slight smile of mischief as he bows.


----------



## Dolfuur (Jan 24, 2004)

Dofluur reacts stoically to the news, but inside he can't help but feel badly used.  The Dwarf tries not to glower too much, but he wears his emotions on his sleeve like all his race.

While the others ask about what next, Dolfuur remains silent and waits to see what Osbourne says next, never taking his eyes off the man.

[OOC: Sense motive checks on whatever Osbourne says next, please]


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 25, 2004)

Despite seeing some sense in Osbourne's deception, Faehlle was still angered by it, but chose to say nothing on the matter, choosing to address the impending attack instead. 

_"I will aid you liberate Taran as I have promised, but I must remind you that there is an earlier obligation to which I must attend once this matter is settled. If you do intend to war against Lorengrad, then you will need further aid; aid I will try to secure upon returning, as promised, to my homeland so that I may speak with my elders and discuss what I have seen and learned here."_


----------



## maddmic (Jan 28, 2004)

OOC:
Real life has pulled Toric away for the moment.  Hopefully it will not be long.  Just thought I'd give you all an update.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 29, 2004)

OOC:  My wife fell on a wet floor at a recreation center this past weekend and shattered the ulna in her right arm.  She is home now, doing better and getting used to having a broken arm.

IC:
"I appreciate your desire to return home, Faehlle, and I am grateful to you and your companions for your help...for all the help you have given me in the last few days," Osbourne says seriously.  "I am sorry for using you the way I did and I would ask no more of any of you.  If you all still wish to assist me in the coming battle, I accept.  Aside from simply participating in the actual attack, do any of you have any specific ideas on how you should be utilized?  I could appoint you as leaders, let you lead some of the troops into battle.  Do you have any other ideas on how to best use your skills?"

OOC:
Sense Motive for Dolfuur was 20.  He feels certain that Osbourne is genuine in everything he is saying and that he does indeed feel remorse for lying to you.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 30, 2004)

Osbourne seemed genuine in his contrition, and Faehlle felt compelled to better trust the man. Smiling diplomatically as he thanked them for their efforts, she bows her head respectfully, replying, _"we have a common enemy and consequently, are bound up in a common struggle. Despite our differences, we are united in purpose, and I will assist you as best I may. Furthermore, if we are succesful in Taran, then such news might inspire my people to action, once word reaches them."_

When asked by Osbourne how she and her companions might best participate in the upcoming attack, she muses aloud. 

_"I think we should carefully consider our skills - individually, and together as a group -  before deciding our roles in the coming battle. I would suggest broadly, however, that we might be better used for objectives that require more 'finesse' to achieve than a squadron of soldiers might be capable off; objectives where success is crucial to the success of the entire attack."_

When asking her next question, she looks to both Lord Osbourne and Lodren for an answer. _"Are there any such objectives wherein we might be useful?"_


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jan 30, 2004)

*{ooc}*

_ooc: Hey Toric, I would like to contact you privately regarding Faehlle and her character developement. Could I email you? I do not have your email addy, however, you can contact me at: magnuskeith@mac.com._


----------



## maddmic (Feb 2, 2004)

Gilbie ponders the king's words for a moment.  He then listens as Fae speaks, nodding as if in deep thought.  In reality he looks at the elf as she speaks and is thinking to himself, almost daydreaming.  _This woman.  She has a knack for just about everything.  I am captivated by her person daily.  She knows all the right words to say at the right times.  All this and she is still the most beautiful creature I have laid eyes on._  Gilbie seems to snap out of some trance and then turns to the others.  "I agree with Fae.  It has been mentioned that there is a keep neer here which houses 5000 troops?  Is it possible that we could infiltrate it and maybe provide your army with an easier way in?  Or perhaps we as a group could be used in a diversionary tactic.  I mean the whole town knows of our deeds and there are prices on our heads!"  With that he smiles and looks around, teeth gleaming.  

"I know our group is small, but we are tested and proven in your service.  I have not spent the time that you have my Leige in preparation for this day.  Thus I would have to agree with the question that this fair elf has posed.  Since you know more of the enemy than I, how would you use us, Lord Osbourne?"


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 3, 2004)

After volunteering to help but having no suggestions for the current conversation at the moment Trent silently waits for any suggestions Osbourne may have.

OOC: Sorry for the late and short reply, I've been having problems connecting to ENWorld lately.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2004)

Osbourne perks up at the mention of a diversion.  "Yes, that might be the way to utilize you folks.  If some of the Kazadar troops can be drawn from that keep into an ambush, it would be a way to whittle down their numbers before the main battle takes place.  The question now is, what sort of diversion could you all cause that would draw out enough of them for this plan to be effective?"


----------



## maddmic (Feb 4, 2004)

Gilbie puts his hand on his chin and taps his finger in thought.  He then gets a gleam in his eye and turns to Osbourne, smiling.  "Well, there is the watch tower where we killed Alaric.  If we could take the tower again and have some _'informant'_ from town let the Kazadar know, then they can send a force out to deal with us.  There is a creek bed that we used to conceal our aproach to the tower.  I'm guessing that this same creek bed can be used to conceal a sizeable force of your men.  Once the Kazadar show up and try to break into the tower, your men can spring from the dry bed and ambush them.  We'd just have to convince them somehow of sending out a decent sized  force.  Something close to 100 to 500 troops.  What do you all think?  I really don't like being the bait, but if you're backing us up, then there's not much they can do to us."  Gilbie is still smiling once he's done pouring his thoughts out.  He then seems to shrink a bit and adds.  "That is as long as you're in agreeance with that your highness."  Witht hat, he makes a bow realizing that he may have talked out of line.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 4, 2004)

[OOC: Goodness this site is slow]

Dolfuur dismisses Gilbie's proposal with a gesture.  "Bah," the Dwarf rumbles.  "No force in their right mind'll send hundred's o' troops jest to kill a few."

He turns to Osbourne and levels the would-be-King an angry look.  "If ye truly want er help, then take us te yer war table.  I'd 'ave a look at yer maps and how ye plan te put yer forces, before speaking on where I'd like te be in the fighting."


----------



## maddmic (Feb 5, 2004)

Gilbie seems taken aback by Dolfuur's comments.  "No, no, no.  That's mymistake.  I meant that perhaps it could be leaked that we, the wanted ones, have amassed a group of 20 or so and taken the tower.  Truely, I'm not a master tactician, nor do I know too much about the Kazadar's strategies.  But they did seem to be a little on the cautious side when they tried to capture that one fellow at the tavern.  How many guards did they send for just one individual?  I'm just thinking that maybe they'll send out more of a detatchment than would truely be needed for our ruse.  That's just my idea though..."  Gilbie continues to mumble incoherantly under his breath, working out the details in his head.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 5, 2004)

"Warfare is not my area of expertise so I'm not sure how helpful I will be."  Trent interjects.  "But if surprise is what you want perhaps we can help in a different way.  Since most of the troops are held up in the fort perhaps a night assault would be best."  Trent suggests.  "If we could sneak in and open the gate while most of the troops are asleep a small force of men could rush in to hold the gate. Another group could rush in and barricade the barracks locking the sleeping troops in until the rest of your army can storm the fort."  Trent suggests.  "If we are quick enough we could take the fort without too many casualties.  Of course this all depends on the layout of the land and the fort."  Trent says meekly.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 5, 2004)

Faehlle nods quietly as Dolfuur asks to see what maps this upstart Lord had of these lands, grinning as he demands admittance to the war tent. An attack of any kind could not be planned effectively without knowledge of the local terrain, she reminded herself, and she wanted to learn what she could before agreeing to a course of action.

_"Taking the fortress by surprise would be crucial, on this point I agree with Trent. Otherwise they could simply shut themselves in until reinforcements arrived, and we would need to lay seige; neither a quick nor an easy task, so I've heard. It would be easier to attack a town at the ready rather than a fortress: the town is more open, with fewer defences. Futhermore, toppling the fortress first would not only give us a position of strategic prominence, but would surely boost the morale of any resistance within Taran to help us overthrow the Kazadars and eject them from this part of the land."

"It would be, however,"_ she cautioned, _"a most difficult and dangerous mission. Attacking and holding the town would surely be easier and cost fewer lives, while still giving us some kind of defencible ground against a counterstrike by the enemy."_

_{ooc: Aren't there two forts? The tower we attacked and a larger one south of town where half their troops are garrisoned? I agree strongly with Dolfuur, we need to see some maps (or at least, a good description), what kind of numbers we're dealing with on each side and what kind of objectives there are to be taken before we start making too many plans.}_


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 6, 2004)

_"I too ask that you would lead us to your war council,"_ Faehlle requests of Lord Osbourne as diplomatically as she can. She supported her friend Dolfuur, and said so, _"I side with my friend in this. I have for many years driven human incursions from the forests of my mother and know something of the arts of war. I would know what you know so that I might offer you the sagest of councils, Lord,"_ she finishes politely, bowing with a courteous bob of her golden head.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2004)

Osbourne chuckles.  "Of course!  I didn't even think to let you see our maps.  There is however, no war council.  Nothing so elaborate as that."

He gets up, walks to another table and rustles through some papers, returning to the table with them.  He spreads them on the table where you all sit and they do indeed show maps of the local area, including a fairly detailed map of Taran itself.

Osbourne points to one of the maps showing the surrounding area around Taran.  "This here is the tower where you all killed Alaric," he says pointing to a spot on the map just north and east of Taran.  "And this is the keep that has been mentioned," he says sliding his finger down to a spot marked on the map to the south and west of Taran.  "This keep is supposedly contains roughly 2,000 to 2,500 Kazadar troops.  Maybe another five or six hundred are in and around town.  So we are talking about 3,000 troops total.  Lodren has assured me that there are no more than this arrayed against us.  My own force is nearly that strong at roughly 2,500 men."

Osbourne grows quiet, sitting back down and letting you look over the maps in silence for a few minutes.  He then clears his throat and speaks again.  "My men can probably take the keep.  Maybe you all could be involved in dealing with the other 500 Kazadar soldiers in and around town?  If I gave you several hundred of my men to lead, you might be able to approach Taran from the north, drawing those troops to you while the rest of my men surround and put siege to the keep to the south.  What do you think of that idea?"

OOC:
Everyone please go check the OOC thread for some important information!


----------



## maddmic (Feb 9, 2004)

Gilbie is pulled away from his planning with a jolt.  _'He said what?'_ "Excuse me Lord Osbourne, did you say _LEAD_ some troops into battle?  It would be a great honor to do such a thing, but I admittidly have no experience in this matter.  Perhaps Dolfuur would be the one who is more suited for this."  He ponders what he's said for a moment and then continues.  "This is not to say that I won't participate in the assault on the ones who control the town.  Just that I don't believe myself one to be able to lead a band such as you're willing to give us.  Perhaps if Lodren would share some secrets of the town with me, then maybe I could assist a group of some of the more sneaky soldiers getting in to create trouble from within the town.  Y'know, kinda sneak up from behind them and from within their midst?"


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 9, 2004)

Dolfuur wrinkles his brows thoughtfully as he looks the maps over with several "harrumphs" and "humphs".

He isn't sure what kind of army Osbourne has, but usually one needed better that one-to-one odds to win a seige against a Keep.  Outnumbering stronghold defenders by five to one or more usually did the trick, if one didn't care about losses.  As a Dwarf, Dolfuur knows all about holding areas with a mere handful of allies against swarming hordes.  But all his knowledge of large battles is limited to underground affairs, and then only from stories and histories.  And fighting Goblins was not the same as well-equipped, well-led and well-trained professional soldiers.

He scans Osbourne again.  Perhaps the man had better troops who were fanatically loyal, and had resources such as mages or monsters to help him get past the walls of a tower despite such special troops not being in evidence.  Dolfuur chews his lower lip, wondering if Osbourne's men really knew they might all be slaughtered in a few hours.

Dolfuur rumbles his own thoughts after thinking things over.  "Takin' the town like ye say might be right difficult.  If I were te Kazadars, I'd not meet attackers in te field if I 'ad a whole town te use fer splitting the attackers and fer cover an' ambushes.  Goin' frem building te building like that, it'd be a massacre fer attackers unless ye fire the whole town."  The Dwarf's voice is grim over the prospects of urban warfare.

"As fer taking the tower like ye say; how in the name of the Gods er ye gonna win a seige with so few men?  Ye'll need a few tricks, I say." Dolfuur declares.

Dolfuur adds in a worried voice, "But no plan is complete without tinking ahead.  How many Kazadar forces are within a day's march o' this area?  Unless the ones in the town and tower flee, ye better be prepared te get stuck in, and then ye'll 'ave te fight them too.  Will ye be keeping any o' your men in reserve te protect yer flanks?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 10, 2004)

"I have no wish to fight in the streets of Taran, Dolfuur," Osbourne replies.  "My hope is that once the troops not stationed at the keep realize that a small force is marching towards the town, they will come OUT to fight, rather than getting bogged down in town."



> "As fer taking the tower like ye say; how in the name of the Gods er ye gonna win a seige with so few men? Ye'll need a few tricks, I say." Dolfuur declares.




Osbourne smiles.  "I do indeed have a few tricks, my friend.  Two of my associates are fairly accomplished in the ways of magic and will be able to create the tricks I need to get my men into the keep and take it quickly.  There will be no prolonged siege."



> Dolfuur adds in a worried voice, "But no plan is complete without tinking ahead. How many Kazadar forces are within a day's march o' this area? Unless the ones in the town and tower flee, ye better be prepared te get stuck in, and then ye'll 'ave te fight them too. Will ye be keeping any o' your men in reserve te protect yer flanks?"




"There are no more Kazadar soldiers within a days march of Taran.  Several days at least or maybe as long as a week.  I truly believe we can take the keep, especially if you and your friends will lead a force to draw the soldiers not stationed in the keep away from there."


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 11, 2004)

> "There are no more Kazadar soldiers within a days march of Taran.  Several days at least or maybe as long as a week.  I truly believe we can take the keep, especially if you and your friends will lead a force to draw the soldiers not stationed in the keep away from there."



 "Hmmph .. alrighty.  Wit magic tricks anything is possible, true," Dolfuur murmours.  "Mebbe a good plan'd be te attack the Fort, and then when the Kazadars in town see the signal fire frem the fort and go te their aid, we ambush them 'fore they get there."

The Dwarf points to the terrain between Taran and the large fort.  "Hide yer five-hunnred men here aways in the night, an then with yer larger forces attack the Fort at dawn.  Give the Kazadar defenders time te signal fer help, and when the town garrison goes come, we can hit them." Dolfuur smacks his hand into his fist.

"O'course, if the town defenders don't leave, say they've order te stay put no matter what, then after a set time we can surround the town and demand surrender.  After all, once the fort has been taken, all yer troops can combine te take the town and only madmen would fight te the death," Dolfuur adds.

[OOC: naturally if the terrain is open grassland this idea won't work at all; something like a gully or cliff or (even better) a forest is needed to hide the 500 men and set the trap]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 12, 2004)

> The Dwarf points to the terrain between Taran and the large fort. "Hide yer five-hunnred men here aways in the night, an then with yer larger forces attack the Fort at dawn. Give the Kazadar defenders time te signal fer help, and when the town garrison goes come, we can hit them." Dolfuur smacks his hand into his fist.
> 
> "O'course, if the town defenders don't leave, say they've order te stay put no matter what, then after a set time we can surround the town and demand surrender. After all, once the fort has been taken, all yer troops can combine te take the town and only madmen would fight te the death," Dolfuur adds.




Osbourne remains quiet for a few moments and then smiles.  "A sound plan, I think.  There are a lot of rolling hills around Taran and the keep.  It should be easy to conceal a force in such terrain, not to mention the various ravines around the area.  So, which of you would like to be in the smaller force and which of you would like to assist in assaulting the keep?"


----------



## maddmic (Feb 12, 2004)

Gilbie looks at the party and replies.  "I think I would prefer to be a part of the smaller force as it would seem that the majority of us are leaning that way.  I would prefer to be around friends in a fight of this nature."


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 13, 2004)

"I think I would like to go with the main force, I'm interested in meeting your associates."  Trent says.  "Who knows I might be able to learn something from them."


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 13, 2004)

The Dwarf shrugs.  "If the smaller group's movin' at night, I can be helpful there, with me Dwarven eyes, an all," Dolfuur says.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 13, 2004)

As the plan unfolded, Faehlle was duly impressed by their grasp of warfare and she paid close attention. _"A clever plan,"_ she admired. _"I think I should like to be in the smaller group, for I am more studied in subtlety and prefer to hunt under the moon."_

She pauses then, her nose lifting to the air as if to catch some savoury message on the wind. _"Excuse me, my friends; a moment, please."_ With a leap, Fae disappears outside the tent, only to return sometime later with word from the wild.

_{ooc: Wilderness Lore check, please. What phase of the moon is it right now? Check outside: knowledge nature check if I can't see the moon. What kind of light will we have to work with tonight? Can I check/predict the weather tonight as well?}_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 17, 2004)

"Sounds like it's settled then," Osbourne says.  "Trent can accompany the main force to the keep and the rest of you can accompany the smaller force.  In fact, I would like to give dual command of the force, Dolfuur, with one of my lieutenants.  I'll introduce you to him shortly.  It look like we move tonight!"

Faehlle slips outside and finds clear skies.  The half-moon sits high in the night sky providing a fair amount of light.  If she is any judge, the fair weather will hold through the night.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 19, 2004)

Upon returning to the tent, Faehlle informs the group that they shall have fair weather under a half moon for the attack. After any discussion on the matter, she then brightens up as though suddenly remembering something. She pulls out the silver dagger liberated from Alaric, sheathed in it's fine, protective scabbard.

_"You mentioned, Lord Osbourne, that you had friends skilled in the arcane arts. Could they look at this weapon and determine the nature of the magics that made it and what talents it might possess?"

{ooc: Regardless of it's nature, Fae can't wield a dagger as effectively as a bow or her sabre (unless she throws it, I guess), and it might prove more useful in someone else's hands. Anyone else interested in it?}_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 20, 2004)

"I can certainly have it looked at," Osbourne replies, looking at the dagger with a thoughtful eye.  "If you are willing to leave it with me, I'll have it back to you soon."

Whether Faehlle leaves the dagger or not, Osbourne then continues, "If there is nothing else, I suggest you all retire to your tent for some rest.  We'll need to move in a few hours in order to get into position while it is still dark.  Dolfuur, I will introduce you to the man who will lead the smaller force with you just before we move out.  You'll have several hours to get aquainted as we march."

OOC:  Okay, it is just after sunset.  Osbourne plans to move before midnight to get his people in position.  If you have anything specific you want to do before the army moves, post it.


----------



## bkmanis (Feb 20, 2004)

Since he has nothing else to offer Trent retires to the tent to get some rest.

OCC: I'm interested in the dagger since basically it is the only weapon available to Trent.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 22, 2004)

The Dwarf nods absently as he continues to study the maps and get an idea for the layout.  When Osbourne introduces the other commander Dolfuur takes his hand in a strong grip.  "Pleased te meetcha.  Me name's Dolfuur Reynex, son of Hulguur Reynex, o' Clan Deepenstone in the Karad Mountains."

With the formal introductions out of the way, Dolfuur then asks the lieutenant to explain what composition of forces they have to work with, and what he thinks is the best way to array their troops.  Besides the obvious infantry ahead and archers behind, Dolfuur wouldn't consider himself an expert in tactics, especially if the rebels have mounted forces, the best use of which the Dwarf admits he is wholly unfamiliar with.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Feb 23, 2004)

Having nothing more to say or do, Faehlle departs the tent for the cool night air and clear, moonlit skies. There, she spends some time relaxing and collecting her thoughts, enjoying a couple hours of meditative rest before returning to camp, refreshed and ready to ride.

_{ooc: Trent, you're welcome to take the dagger as far as I'm concerned. (I assume no one else wants it as no one else has asked for it). Fae hopes it serves you well as you ride with the main force against the keep.}_


----------



## maddmic (Feb 24, 2004)

Gilbie is still deep in thought about his grand plan when he realizes that most of the others have retired for the evening.  He then comes to his senses and understands that his plan has not been chosen.  Shrugging, he looks around to those still present and then backs out of the tent.  He jogs to catch up to Dolfuur and follows him for a bit.  "Y'know, I'm not that good in a face to face fight.  THAT was apparent in the tavern.  But you know, I will not back down.  So, what will you have me do?  I plan on firing my crossbow and then jumping into the fray.  But if you have something more important for me, I'm willing to listen.:  With that, Gilbie smiles and waits to hear what his friend has to say.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 24, 2004)

maddmic said:
			
		

> Gilbie is still deep in thought about his grand plan when he realizes that most of the others have retired for the evening.  He then comes to his senses and understands that his plan has not been chosen.  Shrugging, he looks around to those still present and then backs out of the tent.  He jogs to catch up to Dolfuur and follows him for a bit.  "Y'know, I'm not that good in a face to face fight.  THAT was apparent in the tavern.  But you know, I will not back down.  So, what will you have me do?  I plan on firing my crossbow and then jumping into the fray.  But if you have something more important for me, I'm willing to listen.:  With that, Gilbie smiles and waits to hear what his friend has to say.




Dolfuur nods at the brave Halfling.  "Yea, the tavern.  Only a minute inte the place an' ye were pickin' a fight!" Dolfuur recalls with a chuckle.  "'Twas a good thing ye had friends te back ye up, aye, Gilbie?"

"I can understand ye'll not want te be in the front ranks with the heavy foot," Dolfuur then adds.  He points to the town on the maps.  "Mebbe a good spot fer ye would be would be wit' the outriders close te Taran?"

"While we hafta assume the Kazadars'll leave Taran an' head fer the keep once they know it's under attack frem Osbourne's larger force, we also hafta do a very good job o' keeping er forces quiet and hidden until we can ambush 'em on the way," Dolfuur says.

"Give away the trap te soon, and at best we've lost surprise.  At worst, the Kazadars lose their nerve an' head back fer the safety of the town, which'll make fer bloody fighting later.  So Gilbie, ye want te be ahead with the scouts, helping te keep em movin' quiet and unseen and helping them shepherd the enemy into the trap?  Er de ye want te be wit' the archers in the main, where ye can also help wit' yer magic frem a distance?" Dolfuur asks.


----------



## Dolfuur (Feb 26, 2004)

*OOC Note*

OOC: 

Away for Fri, Sat, Sun.  See ya'll on Monday


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 27, 2004)

OOC:  Before I move on to the beginning of the attack, I wanted to make sure no one else wanted to do anything further before the army breaks camp and moves out.  I'll wait another day or two before moving on in the event anyone else has anything further they want to do.


----------



## maddmic (Feb 29, 2004)

Gilbie thinks on the proposal for a moment and then replies.  "I think perhaps I should remain with the archers.  I can provide a decent shot, and my spells would surely prove more effective there."  With that, Gilbie nods to the dwarf and goes off on his own to find a place to meditate for the coming battle.

OOC:
Gilbie will prepare spells for the battle.


----------



## Dolfuur (Mar 1, 2004)

With the camp getting read for battle, Dolfuur checks his gear, sharpens his weapons, and tries to nap.  It might be a long time before he could rest again.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 4, 2004)

A few hours after everyone retired to rest and contemplate the coming action, about an hour before midnight, word spreads through the camp that the time has come to move.  All the men are assembled in the center of the camp.  For such a ragtag band of people, they form ranks with the discipline of much more seasoned troops.  Osbourne meets briefly with Fae, Dolfuur, Trent, and Gilbie prior to speaking to his army.  "In the event I don't get another chance to say it, I wish you all luck in the coming hours and I thank you for your assistance over the last several days."

After that is said, he directs Trent to the larger force.  "At the back of that column you will find the wizard Samiz.  Walk with him," he says to Trent.

He then leads Dolfuur, Gilbie and Fae to the smaller force and introduces Dolfuur to the man he has appointed to lead it, Arazar Farthas.  Arazar is a huge human man, standing nearly seven feet tall.  "Arazar, this is Dolfuur, a trusted friend of mine.  I would like for you both to share command of this force," Osbourne says to Arazar.  Arazar smiles a broad smile and extends his hand to Dolfuur.

Introductions made, Osbourne moves to the head of the assembled men.  "Now is the time," he calls out in a strong voice.  "The time for the Kazadar loyalists to fall, the time for the good folk to rise up and take back their kingdom from this harsh dictatorship.  Go with the knowledge that you fight for a just cause and your sacrifices will never be forgotten.  The time for bravery and great deeds is now!"

With that, the army begins to move out...


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 4, 2004)

Trent walks to the back of the column looking for Samiz. "Hi I'm Trent, it's good to meet you Samiz.  I've had some training in the magical arts, I hope I will be able to assist you." Trent greets Samiz once he finds him.


----------



## Dolfuur (Mar 5, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> He then leads Dolfuur, Gilbie and Fae to the smaller force and introduces Dolfuur to the man he has appointed to lead it, Arazar Farthas.  Arazar is a huge human man, standing nearly seven feet tall.  "Arazar, this is Dolfuur, a trusted friend of mine.  I would like for you both to share command of this force," Osbourne says to Arazar.  Arazar smiles a broad smile and extends his hand to Dolfuur.



  Dolfuur takes his hand in a strong grip. "Pleased te meetcha. Me name's Dolfuur Reynex, son of Hulguur Reynex, o' Clan Deepenstone in the Karad Mountains."

With the formal introductions out of the way, Dolfuur then asks the lieutenant to explain what composition of forces they have to work with, and what he thinks is the best way to array their troops. Besides the obvious infantry ahead and archers behind, Dolfuur wouldn't consider himself an expert in tactics, especially if the rebels have mounted forces, the best use of which the Dwarf admits he is wholly unfamiliar with.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Mar 5, 2004)

Faehlle too takes the man's hand and shakes it, though somewhat awkwardly, for she is not yet entirely comfortable or familiar with the greeting customs of humans. _"I am Faehlle Cennaire, Huntress of the Versine Forest, and I travel with my friends Dolfuur and Gilbie as an emissary from my people. I have high hopes for this day, Captain Arazar. Victory here will inspire my people and give them confidence that they are not alone in facing the darkness of this world."_

Faehlle then listens intently as Arazar explains the composition of his forces and ponders where she could contribute best.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 10, 2004)

Gilbie is lost in the commotion.  He seems to jump as his gaze travels up the man's tall frame.  He nods to the huge man and offers his hand.  "Name's Gilbie.  I'm a bit better suited to help from behind the lines.  I can use my crossbow as well as provide the blessings of Mirania."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 11, 2004)

_With the larger force..._


> "Hi I'm Trent, it's good to meet you Samiz. I've had some training in the magical arts, I hope I will be able to assist you." Trent greets Samiz once he finds him.




"Greetings Trent.  How much training have you had?" he asks.  "Or in other words, what spells have you mastered?"

_With the smaller force..._
"100 men on horseback, 150 archers and 250 infantry," Arazar replies grimly.  "I hope it is enough.  It is clear to me that some of the horsemen need to be held in reserve in the event any of the Kazadar garrison from Taran breaks through our force and heads towards the keep.  Once we get to the area where we'll be waiting, we'll have a better idea of how to array our available forces."

Turning to Gilbie, he says, "If you are better suited to using a crossbow, you most likely should set up with the archers."

After a long night of marching, about two hours before dawn, the larger force splits off from the smaller one and heads in the direction of the keep.  The smaller force continues to head towards Taran in hopes of cutting off the town garrison from reaching the keep as reinforcements once the fighting starts.


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 11, 2004)

> "Greetings Trent. How much training have you had?" he asks. "Or in other words, what spells have you mastered?"




"I will admit that I'm a novice in the magical arts."  Trent responds to Semiz's question.  "As for my most powerful spells I can turn invisible and cause blindness or deafness.  I must admit I never thought about entering into mass combat before."  Trent explains.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 11, 2004)

Gilbie nods at Arazar.  "I shall take up position with the archers then."  He turns to Dolfuur and Faehlle.  "I know we will not be far from each other in the coming battle, but I'm sure we will lose track of each other.  I just wanted to say that it's been an honor to call you all my friends.  May Mirania be with you."

Gilbie takes his place with the archers, checks his equipment and waits for the enemy to appear.


----------



## Dolfuur (Mar 11, 2004)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> "100 men on horseback, 150 archers and 250 infantry," Arazar replies grimly.  "I hope it is enough.  It is clear to me that some of the horsemen need to be held in reserve in the event any of the Kazadar garrison from Taran breaks through our force and heads towards the keep.  Once we get to the area where we'll be waiting, we'll have a better idea of how to array our available forces."



 "Hmmrmmph," Dolfuur mutters, agreeing.  Much of the cavalry's usefulness would be based on the terrain.

Once they've reached a likely spot, Dolfuur gets some scouts organised in order to have a quick look around the area.  If the Rebel troops had a few Half-Orcs or other demi-humans whose night vision were superior, so much the better.

[OOC: What's the racial composition of the troops, by the way?  And are there any battlebards, priests, and/or mages?  Thanks!]


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Mar 12, 2004)

_"I feel we should send out a force to harass them; to lure them onto terrain of our choosing were we maintain the advantage. Once we have lured them to us, we can spring our trap. 

"We will be in hills, yes? Then we strike them in the open and on the move with our archers and lead them into the forest as they pursue us, confident of striking down a light force of skirmishers. Our footmen can them emerge from the cover and camouflage of the forest to engage them. Then, with our opponent's backs to open terrain, our cavalry can attack them from the rear and crush them, cutting off any avenue of retreat."_

{ooc: Even if the hills aren't too heavily wooded, the plan should still work, but we'd then have to hide our forces just that much better to compensate.

A wooded hill close to the road the Kazadar will be taking to reach the keep would be ideal. Does Captain Arazar know of a suitable location? If not, then Faehlle will volunteer to go with some scouts to find an appropriate location to set the trap.}


----------



## Dolfuur (Mar 15, 2004)

Faehlle Cennaire said:
			
		

> "I feel we should send out a force to harass them; to lure them onto terrain of our choosing were we maintain the advantage. Once we have lured them to us, we can spring our trap.



Dolfuur blinks in surprise at the lass' words.  "If'n the one's in Taran know we're here, er plan te ambush them when they march te the Keep's aid may fail," Dolfuur says.

The Dwarf goes on to add that although it does seem unlikely that the Kazadars don't know of Osbourne's forces, when magic was involved anything is possible.  "I'm thinkin' it'd be best te assume they don't know we're here, and not tip er hand too early.  Hmm, Arazar, what think ye of this plan?" Dolfuur asks the man.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Mar 15, 2004)

Faehlle shakes her head gently. _"My friend, I fear I haven't explained my plan appropriately. Please allow me clarify."_ With that Fae tries explain her plan again for fear that Dolfuur, Gilbie and Captain Arazar have misundestood.

_{ooc: I'm sorry Dolfuur, but I'm somewhat confused by your response. I think maybe I didn't clarify my plan appropriately as I think you misunderstood part of it.

I'm not suggesting that we attack the city before they move, but wait until they are on the road, vulnerable and unsuspecting. I also agree that we do not want to give up the element of surprise. I'm suggesting a kind of trap we could use once the troops from Taran are already on the road headed to the keep. We are engaging them on the road between Taran and the keep, correct? If so, we have to come up with a plan for how we mean to strike them.

Fae's idea is to engage the force that (hopefully) will be heading from Taran to the Keep; first with our archers to soften them up and draw them into a battle, then attack with our infantry (preferably after luring them in), and finally hitting them with our cavalry (in the rear or the flank) when they are most vulnerable and leaving them little if any avenue of retreat. I want to wipe out these troops on the road before they can reach the keep, which, as you say, requires that we remain undetected by the Kazadar troops until we spring the trap.

Sorry for the long OOC, but I'm leaving for California in a couple days (gone for a week or so) and had to make my own position clear so that we understand each other. }_


----------



## Dolfuur (Mar 15, 2004)

[OOC: Have fun in the sun   

You're right, I misunderstood what you meant!]

Dolfuur listens as the Elf explains her bold plan to force their foes into a trap once they march.  "A good use o' all er forces," he says commendingly.  "It's a better plan than mine, which was jest te wait fer 'em.  This allows fer 'em te split up and get muddled in their lines, plus get cut off frem behind wit er fastest troops."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
Arazar is not overly familiar with the terrain around Taran but several of the soldiers are somewhat familiar.  A couple of them are selected to go with Faehlle to scout out a suitable location for the forces to set up.

In the meantime, the rest of the force is kept somewhat farther away from the trail to the keep, hidden between gently rolling hills.  The men prepare themselves for battle, with most either sharpening weapons, oiling armor or loading up on arrows.

OOC:  In answer to Dolfuur's question about racial and class composition of the smaller force, they are all human.  There are no mages in the group, but there are two in the larger force.  There are a couple of clerics in the force though, but they are more along the lines of fighting priests, rather than magic-powerful.

_With the larger force_
Samiz hands Trent a necklace that he removes from a pouch that hangs from his waist.  "Put this on, Trent," he says.  "It is a necklace of fireballs.  The two beads left on the strand will release powerful fireball spells upon impact when thrown.  With your ability to turn invisible, they might come in extremely handy in the coming battle.  Just try to use them somewhere where you won't be endangering our own troops."


----------



## bkmanis (Mar 20, 2004)

Trent takes the necklace and studies it closely with intense curiosity.  After a moment he looks up at Samiz sheepishly.     "Thank you, I will be very careful."  Trent then puts the necklace around his neck.


----------



## maddmic (Mar 24, 2004)

Gilbie prepares himself for battle as well.  He checks his bolts to ensure that they are in good repair.  He then turns hisattention to his short sword.  He begins sharpening it, all the while hoping that he won't be too close to the hand to hand portion of the combat.  

OOC:
Gilbie has some spells memorized that should help the group.  Once Fae returns and the group readies for battle, he will cast Bless on as many people as he can, ensuring to get Fae, Dolfuur and himself.  He will do this only when the enemy is almost upon them as there is a time limit to the spell.

Also, did we ever get our HP's for our update?


----------



## Dolfuur (Mar 27, 2004)

Dolfuur lets Fae organise the outriding trap/feint while he focuses his energies on getting to know the men and deciding the best places to put them for the fighting ahead.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Mar 29, 2004)

_{ooc: Are the men mounted? Can they be?}_

_"Captain Arazar, can you spare these men horses if they do not have them?"_

Faehlle then asks to meet the men and makes immediate preparations to set out with them. _"We ride soon, now, Ceiloene, Who Runs Under Unclouded Skies"_ she coos to her elven steed. _"Bare me swiftly."_

Heeling Ceiloene about she bids her friends farewell for now and she rides off with the other scouts to find a location to lay the trap.

_{ooc: The location should provide for cover and concealment for the infantry (low hills, pos. w/ woods would be ideal), as well as hiding the cavalry until their chance to strike. Higher ground will give the achers an advantage while harassing the enemy, and the infantry and advantage if the enemy can be lured to them. Flat ground behind the enemy will allow for an optimal strike by the cavalry, but as long as it can allow for the enemy to be cut off and denied escape, they may hopefully surrender rather than be surrounded and totally destroyed.

Hopefully the group will be mounted and can move quickly, but even so, if Faehlle feels threatened she will dismount, motioning for the others to do the same so that the group can move quitely and unseen, and hopefully escape confrontation entirely if confronted with a situation that might blow their cover._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 2, 2004)

OOC:  Hit points have been generated for each of you for 4th level.  The results were posted in the Rogue's Gallery thread.  Go ahead and update your sheets to reflect the new total.

IC:
_With the smaller force_
Gilbie sets up with the archers on a wooded hill about 150 feet from the road.  The cover is decent and the men are able to remain relatively unseen from the road.  Dolfuur and Arazar are also among the infantry on this same hill, out of sight on the backside of the hill.  The archers number around 150 and the infantry around 250.  None of these men have mounts.  Fae sets up amongst the cavalry, who number around 100 men, in a shallow valley a few hundred yards away from the hill where the rest of the force is staging.  The enemy will pass this location before they reach the archers and the infantry.  This will allow for the archers and infantry to engage the enemy leaving the cavalry to move up from the rear and keep the enemy from retreating to Taran.  Nothing to do now but wait...

_With the larger force_
Trent safely attaches the necklace around his neck and tucks it into his shirt.  After another thirty minutes of marching, the ragtag army is within sight of the keep.  Samiz and the other wizard that Trent didn't meet briefly confer with Osbourne and his chief lieutenants and then orders are given to the entire force.  The archers, some 500 strong, fan out and surround the keep at a fair distance.  Behind these men, the infantry deploy, some 1200 strong.  Lastly, the 300 man calvary deploy behind the infantry.  Four seige towers are brought forward, along with half a dozen catapults.  Sticking close to the wizards, Trent listens as they prepare their own special brand of assault on the keep.  At this point, activity can be seen atop the walls of the keep.  It is obvious that they have discovered that an army surrounds them.  Trent can't help but think that this is going to be a messy, savage seige.  Moments later, a command is given and the catapults spring into action.  The first shot hits the top of one of the walls, sending stone and wood exploding into the early morning air.  Screaming and yelling is heard coming from the keep.  This first hit is followed by a couple more and then the catapults are being reset for another barrage.  The archers let loose with their first volley of arrows.  Many hits are scored and several bodies tumble from the walls of the keep.  The archers continue to fire as the seige towers lumber forward, followed by large numbers of infantry.  The Kazadar still have not launched an attack of their own, obviously caught offguard by the attack of Osbourne's troops, and still getting their own forces in position.

Samiz calls Trent aside.  "The catapults will have breached the walls soon," he yells over the sounds of battle.  "Once they do, we need to be in position.  Do you think you can get close to that gap?" he asks, pointing to a section of wall being pulverized by the first catapult to fire.  Once the breach is large enough, the Kazadar will certainly move troops into the breach to protect the keep.  If you can get close enough unseen, you can launch both of those beads from the necklace I gave you.  That will open the way for our troops to gain entry and will suprise the troops inside."


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 3, 2004)

> Samiz calls Trent aside. "The catapults will have breached the walls soon," he yells over the sounds of battle. "Once they do, we need to be in position. Do you think you can get close to that gap?" he asks, pointing to a section of wall being pulverized by the first catapult to fire. Once the breach is large enough, the Kazadar will certainly move troops into the breach to protect the keep. If you can get close enough unseen, you can launch both of those beads from the necklace I gave you. That will open the way for our troops to gain entry and will suprise the troops inside."




"I can do that."  Trent responds.  He then cast a spell of protection (Mage Armor) on himself.  When the time is right Trent cast invisibility on himself, then moving quickly but carefully towards the breach.  Trent does his best to avoid interfering with his own troops, looking for a good spot to throw the fireballs.  When he reaches a good vantage point to throw the beads Trent times his throws for the best possible results.  After throwing the beads Trent will again cast invisibility on himself and hurry to a safe location.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 6, 2004)

Gilbie stands on the hill with the archers waiting for the enemy.  Once the enemy is in sight, he will cast Bless on as many troops as possible, trying to get Dolfuur in the radius too.


----------



## Dolfuur (Apr 8, 2004)

With nothing to do now but wait, Dolfuur does just that.  He is nervous, but not as much as some of the greener troops.  He hums under his breath battle hymns to the various Dwarven Gods.  Not one of the Pantheon does he omit as he calls for their Blessings and Praises to overcome this menace.  For the Kazadars, while not inimical to Dwarves like Goblinoids or the hated Kobolds, could one day be that Human nation that brings Dwarvendom to its knees.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Apr 8, 2004)

_"We must be patient, waiting until the trap is sprung - and no sooner - before we move to strike them,"_ Faehlle counciled the horsemen as they sat ready astride their steeds. _"Once they are drawn in, we shall smash them between hammer and anvil!"_ Her blood was simmering near boil at the thought of striking back at her hated enemies, but she forced herself to remain calm and focused. The time for avenging her closest kin would come soon and she prayed to them now.

_ooc: Per chance can anyone in this company spare a lance for Faehlle?_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 8, 2004)

_With the larger force_
Trent watches as the two forces clash.  The six catapults amongst Osbourne's forces have taken a toll on the walls of the keep in several places.  Archers continue to fire volley after volley of arrows as the footsoldiers continue to move closer to the walls, along with the four siege towers.  Finally the troops inside the keep begin to return fire, launching volleys of their own arrows.  Osbourne's advancing soldiers do their best to protect themselves with their shields from the rain of arrows, but every few minutes that pass see several of them cut down.  Finally, the Kazadars return fire with their own catapult.  The first stone lands amongst the archers of Lord Osbourne, killing several of them.  The shot was aimed at one of Osbourne's catapults but missed by thirty yards.

Moments after this, Samiz turns to Trent.  "It is time.  The breach on the south wall of the keep is nearly complete.  The Kazadar will be massing troops there.  Good luck!"

Trent works his magic to make himself invisible and then moves quickly towards the breach, doing his best to avoid raining arrows and other hazards.  Several minutes later he reaches the breach in the south wall.  Keeping a safe distance away but close enough to throw the fireballs from the necklace, Trent carefully removes the small beads.  The breach in the wall is huge, large enough to march a small force through five abreast.  He can see a large number of heavily-armed Kazadar soldiers just inside the breach.  Launching the first missle, Trent is happy to see it finds its mark amidst the troops and explodes in violent firestorm.  Without waiting for the smoke to clear, Trent launches the second one.  This one lands behind the troops and explodes.  The first thing Trent sees is a shower of wood bits and other debris.  The second one must have exploded on something solid.  Trent quickly casts invisibility on himself again and then hurries back to friendly lines.  The trip back is easier as it seems that there is less arrow fire from the Kazadars, possibly because of the chaos inside the keep after the fireballs.

_With the smaller force_
After what seems like an eternity of waiting, the first signs of something going on nearby are seen by Dolfuur, Fae, Gilbie and the other troops in Osbourne's smaller force.  A tall column of smoke is seen on the horizon, in the direction of the keep.  Obviously the battle has begun in earnest and something is burning, most likely something inside the keep to be producing that much smoke.  At this sign, the troops hunker down and get ready, knowing that the smoke will most likely draw other Kazadar troops to the area.

Less than an hour later, patience is rewarded when movement is seen on the road coming from the direction of Taran.  As Osbourne's troops get into position, the movement on the road resolves into a fairly large force of soldiers.  There are approximately four to six hundred of them.  Less than half are mounted and they are moving quickly, those not mounted jogging along behind the mounted troops...

OOC:  No chance on a lance, Fae.  None of Osbourne's troops have lances.  Those on horseback are armed with swords only.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 8, 2004)

After tossing the fireballs Trent makes his way back to where Samiz is at.  "How was that?  I think that will cause enough confusion for our troops to break through their lines."  Trent says to Samiz, a bit out of breath from the run.  "What do we do now?" Trent asks.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 8, 2004)

Gilbie eyes the enemy.  He watches as they aproach and notes how many of them there are.  He will wait until the enemy is within 3x crossbow range.  He then casts Shield of faith on himself.  Once the enemy is within 2x crossbow range, he beings to fire.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Apr 9, 2004)

Faehlle grips the reins of her mount Ceiloene tightly and waits, humming an old elven lullaby under her breath that her mother used to sing to her in simpler, more idyllic times. She gives no orders to move out until the troops from Taran are properly engaged with the archers and infantry before moving the horsemen from cover and into a position to charge from the rear.


----------



## Dolfuur (Apr 12, 2004)

When the trap springs, first the archers lay down a withering fire, and then finally battle lines are joined.  Dolfuur is there with the heavy foot, swinging his waraxe like a Dwarf gone mad.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 13, 2004)

_With the larger force_ 


> "What do we do now?" Trent asks.




Samiz smiles.  "We wait," he says, pointing towards the breach where Trent tossed the fireballs.  A large column of Osbourne's troops are pouring through the gap into the keep.  The catapults continue to fire, concentrating on the areas already weakened by previous shots.  The archers also continue to pour arrows into the keep.  The siege towers are within fifty yards of the walls and are encountering little resistance as many of the keep defenders have moved to cover the breaches in their walls.

_With the smaller force_ 
Once the Kazadar force is within a couple hundred feet, the archers open fire.  The first volley catches the Kazadars completely by suprise and over two dozen of them go down in a heap.  This suprise allows a second volley to be launched and another twenty or so Kazadar troops fall to the ground.  After a moment, the Kazadar troops regroup and begin charging towards the hill where the archers are hidden.  More volleys of arrows are fired and another thirty men are taken out of the fight.  Gilbie manages to kill a few himself during this exchange.  Once the troops are within fifty feet of the archers position, the Osbourne's foot soldiers charge down the hill into the fray.  From her concealed position, Faehlle can see that in a few minutes it will be time to launch her own attack from the rear.  The Kazadar troops don't seem very skilled and the battle is going well.

OOC:  Okay, I will probably move to initiative and rounds with my next post to allow you all a more personal connection to the battle.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 14, 2004)

Gilbie continues to fire into the fray.  He will do what he can to ensure that his companions remain unharmed.

OOC:
Did Gilbie get the Bless off in time?


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 15, 2004)

Trent waits and watches the battle, staying close to Samiz.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Apr 15, 2004)

Faehlle waits patiently, contemplating the most oppotune moment to strike as she watches the battle thus far. Once the Kazadar were locked in combat, it would be more difficult for them to disengage and they would be trapped and death would be swift. Yet despite her anger, a deeper part of her nature hoped they would see their fates looming large and surrender; despite her anger, she had no love of bloodshed and hoped the battle would be swift and decisive, with a minimum of casualities to her allies.

_{ooc: Fae will lead the charge when the time is ripe, swinging her mother's sabre from horseback.}_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 20, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

Yes, Gilbie got off his bless in time, affecting a slew of archers in his vicinity.

IC:
Gilbie fires his crossbow at one of the soldiers and hits him, the bolt penetrating his throat and dropping him in his tracks.  (OOC: Critical hit, 14 damage)

Fae holds, waiting for the right moment to order the cavalry forward.  The Kazadars are not completely engaged with the archers and foot soldiers yet.  Fae figures another fifteen or twenty seconds will do it.

Dolfuur wades in with the other heavy foot soldiers, catching the front ranks of Kazadars as they charge into Osbourne's men.  Dolfuur finds himself surrounded by four enemy soldiers.  He swings his axe and nearly cuts one of them in half at the waist.  The man falls to the ground, a look of shock permanently etched on his face.

Three of the enemy soldiers remaining on Dolfuur attack him with long swords.  Only one of them actually hits the dwarf and only with a glancing blow.  (OOC:  1 point of damage)

Two arrows are fired at Gilbie but both miss their mark.

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
Osbourne's troops continue to pour it on, firing catapults and arrows at the walls and their defenders.  The foot soldiers have reached the wall and many are climbing the siege towers and stepping onto the top of the walls to do battle with the defenders.  A large number of troops have gotten through the breach in the wall where Trent tossed the fireballs.

The Kazadars fire back with catapults of their own and arrows but they already seem to be a bit disorganized.  More damage seems to be being done to them than to the attackers.

Samiz waits and watches.  "Stick close to me, Trent.  The King may have another mission for us shortly."


----------



## maddmic (Apr 21, 2004)

Gilbie's flinches as a normal reaction to the shots that miss him.  He then scans the battle for his companions.  He will try to shoot one of the Kazadar on Dolfuur.

OOC:
If he cannot find Dolfuur in the chaos, he will just pick a target at random.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 22, 2004)

> Samiz waits and watches. "Stick close to me, Trent. The King may have another mission for us shortly."




"I'll be ready."  Trent says to Samiz.  "I hope." Trent whispers under his breath to himself.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Apr 22, 2004)

Faehlle smiled. The time to strike was upon them. Figuring that the Kazadars would be engaged by the time she reached them, and with the trap sprung, she raises her hand slowly and silently, ready to signal the charge with a sharp chop.

_{ooc: Delay charge so that we ride, not this turn, but at the beginning of the next.}_


----------



## Dolfuur (Apr 23, 2004)

Dolfuur sings a Dwarven war song as he chops left and right.

[OOC: combat orders

Use Power Attack at -2/+2, Cleaving as much as possible.  Until something strange happens or one of the sides begins to rout, these orders stand for the entire battle]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 24, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
Gilbie is unable to locate Dolfuur in the sea of people locked in battle so instead fires at another Kazadar who has apparently just killed one of Osbourne's troops.  His shot catches the man in the shoulder.  He drops to one knee and then struggles back to his feet.  (OOC:  5 points of damage)

Faehlle is ready to launch her own attack but holds the cavalry for another few seconds to make sure all the Kazadar troops are committed.

Dolfuur swings his axe furiously in the midst of three attackers.  He hits the one to his left, burying his axe in the mans chest, with an audible crunch sound as his ribcage caves in.  Dolfuur yanks the axe from the man's chest savagely and swings it at the man in front of him, nearly taking off the mans left arm.  Both opponents fall dead at Dolfuur's feet.  (OOC:  15 and 12 points of damage respectively)

The Kazadar soldiers continue to swarm up the hill into the teeth of Osbournes forces.  Three more soldiers engage in melee with Dolfuur, joining the only one still standing.  All four attack nearly at the same time, and all four long swords find their mark, opening multiple wounds on the raging dwarf.  (OOC:  18 points of damage)

Two more enemy soldiers fire arrows at Gilbie and both hit, one cutting a small scratch across his left cheek and the other slamming into his right leg.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
Osbournes forces continue to make progress in their assault on the keep.  At least two or three hundred men have gotten inside through the breach where Trent launched the fireballs and more men are getting over the walls by way of the siege towers.  The catapults have taken a toll on the walls and have now fallen quiet.  Osbourne apparently wants to take the keep as intact as possible.

The Kazadar troops still defend the walls and heavy battle rages inside the walls of the keep but the tide of the battle is obviously in favor of Osbourne and his army.

Samiz turns to Trent.  "I must speak to the King.  Stay put and I'll return shortly.  I believe it is almost time for us to move in closer to the keep."

OOC:
Damage totals:
Dolfuur -- 19 points of damage
Gilbie -- 7 points of damage

No one else is injured at this point.


----------



## bkmanis (Apr 26, 2004)

After Samiz leaves Trent stays put and continues to watch the battle from cover and waits for Samiz to return.


----------



## maddmic (Apr 26, 2004)

Gilbie winces at the pain of the hit.  He scans the crowd for Dolfuur again.  He will attack to defend his friend.  Otherwise, he'll fire into the fray.


----------



## Dolfuur (Apr 27, 2004)

The Dwarf takes the near-misses stoically and only swings with more intent.  Dolfuur cleaves into more and more foes, and if today it is his time to meet the Forger, then he wil do so with full honour.

[OOC: combat orders

Yikes!  There's no need to go round by round on my account - this might take forever!

If his forces are winning the day, Dolfuur won't shy away from personal injury despite his condition, so if he is knocked unconscious/killed, such is battle.

If on the other hand the Kazadar forces are routing the Usurper's men, Dolfuur will call a retreat at a likely time, and then fight a retreating action]


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Apr 29, 2004)

Her hand slicing downward, Fae signals for the horseman to move quickly from cover and charge the Kazadars from behind. 

_{ooc: Ya, no need for round to round on my account either - I could go 2-3 rounds at a time - but I'll go along with what you have planned. 

Fae will charge through the Kazadar rear guard, killing as many of her foes as possible en route to meeting her friends somewhere in the middle of the fray and fighting with them until the enemy is defeated. Being concious of the enemy escaping back to town, she will lead any available horsemen to ride them down if/when they flee.}_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 1, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
Gilbie again quickly scans the battlefield below him for Dolfuur but fails to find him (OOC:  Spot roll of 1).  Frustrated, he picks one of the closest Kazadar soldiers to him, fires his crossbow but misses.

Fae leads the cavalry on a charge into the rear ranks of Kazadar soldiers.  The other horsemen hammer into the enemy ranks but Fae concentrates on her chosen foe, slashing with her sabre at a young looking Kazadar.  She hits him hard across his upper back, opening a nasty wound.  He falls to his knees in shock.  The horse rears up and stomps down on the man, killing him instantly.  (OOC:  Nice Ride roll of 22 to control her mount in battle, 15 points of damage total to her foe)

Dolfuur again finds himself surrounded by four enemies.  He swings at the one to his far left and hits.  The dwarf bellows in the heat of battle as his enemy goes down in a heap.  Spurred on by his success, he follows through with his axe at the nearest soldier to the one he just killed and again hits, the axe vibrating in his hand as it is buried in the man's chest, killing him. (OOC: 12 and 18 points of damage respectively)

Seeing the viciousness of the attack, no further enemies close with Dolfuur.  The two still engaged in melee with him swing their long swords, one hitting and causing another wound to the raging dwarf.  (OOC:  7 points of damage)

Two more Kazadar archers fire at Gilbie and both hit, the second one causing a great deal of damage.  Gilbie drops his crossbow and falls to the ground, bleeding and unconcious.  (OOC:  25 points of damage, including one critical hit.  Gilbie is at -6 and dying.)

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
The battle continues, seemingly going in the favor of Osbourne and his forces.  More friendly troops have either surrounded or entered the keep and less resistance and return attacks seem to be occurring. 

Samiz hurries off to speak with Osbourne, leaving Trent to watch the battle rage in the distance.

OOC:
Damage totals
Dolfuur -- 26 points of damage, 23 hit points left
Gilbie -- 32 points of damage, currently at -6 hit points, unconcious and dying

No one else is injured at this point.

I've decided to slow things down because the last two round have been relatively brutal for the PCs.  I was only planning on running maybe half a dozen rounds and then concluding the battle in one longer post but with Dolfuur relatively banged up and Gilbie down, I figure we might as well go round by round with you all posting your actions.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (May 2, 2004)

_{ooc: Hm, ya, those were brutal rounds! Round by round sounds just fine at this point! He comes the cavalry!  }_

_bic:_ Having crashed into the back ranks of their Kazadar and with her mother's sabre already bloodied, Faehlle moves to strike down more of her hated foes. 

_{ooc: Continuing to move and kill herway through the ranks of Kazadar en route to meeting up with her friends. If her mobility allows her to move up alongside an opponent engage with an ally and use her sneak attack, obviously she'd like to!}_


----------



## Dolfuur (May 2, 2004)

[OOC: Yeah, critical hits can ruin your day in a hurry   :\ ]

Unaware of Gilbie's plight, Dolfuur slices and dices Kazadars like the dogs they were.  "Well .. is that the best ye lapdogs can muster?" he roars after dropping two more like so many rotten fruit.

With the enemy not engaging him, he engages them, waraxe dripping redly and his voice loud with battle lust.  Dolfuur seeks out a leader-type.

[OOC: combat orders

continue to power attack -2/+2 and cleave; if not engaged directly for a round, charge a leaderly-looking individual (if one can be found in the fray) ]


----------



## maddmic (May 3, 2004)

OOC:
c'mon 10%!!!!


----------



## bkmanis (May 3, 2004)

Trent continues to wait for Samiz to return.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 7, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
Gilbie lies motionless on the field of battle, bleeding profusely from multiple arrow wounds.  (OOC:  Rolled a 74 on the stabilize roll.)

Faehlle rides forward into the rear ranks of Kazadar troops, slashing another man as she passes by.  The sabre bites deep into her enemy's shoulder and he falls forward on his face, only to be trampled by another of Osbourne's cavalry as he charges forward.  (OOC:  11 points of damage from Faehlle's sabre attack)

With only two opponents directly engaged with him, Dolfuur attacks.  His axe smashes into one of his enemies cutting through his abdomen and groin.  Knowing his foe to be dead, Dolfuur rips his axe free and follows through with a swing at the other man engaged with him.  His axe hits again, nearly cutting his left leg off at the hip.  The man falls limply to the ground.  (OOC:  14 and 18 points of damage respectively)

With bodies piling up around him, Dolfuur finds that none of the enemy appear to want to move to engage him in battle.

A Kazadar soldier attacks Faehlle from her right flank, hitting with his longsword, and opening a minor wound on her right thigh.  (OOC:  5 points of damage)

One of the battlefield healers moves up and manages to use his abilities to stop Gilbie's bleeding.  (OOC:  Gilbie is now holding at -7 hit points)  The man prepares to pull Gilbie to a position of more safety.

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
The battle continues to rage with Osbourne's troops continuing to gain the upper hand.  Osbourne's troops continue gaining positions of advantage on the walls and inside the keep.

Suddenly, a booming explosion is heard and the middle fifty or sixty feet of the south wall of the keep explodes outward in a shower of stone.  The explosion sends at least thirty or fourty men flying into the air, mostly those that were near or on top of that section of wall.  Various sized pieces of stone rain down on the battlefield just outside the walls of the keep, killing and wounding at least another hundred men.  Seconds later, a large group of Kazadar troops charges from inside the keep through the fifty foot gap in the wall and engage Osbourne's troops who are in disarray.

Samiz still has not returned from talking to Osbourne.

OOC:
Damage totals
Dolfuur -- 26 points of damage, 23 hit points left
Gilbie -- 33 points of damage, currently at -7 hit points, stabilized
Faehlle -- 5 points of damage

Trent is uninjured at this point.


----------



## Dolfuur (May 9, 2004)

Given a moment's respite, Dolfuur feels the sting of his wounds, slight gashes that would heal over a week.  

If a cursory glance of the nearby battleground does not reveal a likely leader-type, Dolfuur wades back into the fray, choosing Kazadars that are fresh and unwounded.

Should the opportunity to decapitate (literally!) some of the leadership of their foes present itself, the Dwarf seeks out the opposing Officer.  Dolfuur's goal is to bring their enemy to rout, so as he moves he roars, "Flee, ye dogs!  Yer day is lost and the ground runs in red rivers with yer lifesblood.  Flee, and quit this struggle, lest yer Souls be sent te t'Hells!"

[OOC: combat orders

For the next few rounds, continue to attack with Power attack at -2/+2; Cleaving as much as possible]


----------



## bkmanis (May 11, 2004)

_"Well that's not good."_ Trent thinks to himself.  He looks around trying to determine the direction that Samiz went.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (May 16, 2004)

_{ooc: Sorry for the delay. Been tied up with work now that I have a second job.}_

_bic:_ As the cavarly scythes through the ranks of the Kazadar, Faehlle scans the battlefield to assess the state of the battle, the morale of the enemy and, hopefully, for signs of her friends before plunging back into the fray.

_{ooc: Spot check to find her friends. How is the battle going? Are the Kazadars still fighting bravely or are they starting to sense imminent defeat? 

Combat orders from previous round still stand.}_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2004)

OOC:  Sorry for the lack of updates.  I was on an impromptu vacation from work last week and was busy doing stuff around the house that needed doing.

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
Gilbie is roughly dragged back to a position behind a tree where the healer speaks a few words and calls on his god for intervention.  (OOC:  Cure Light Wounds -- 10 points back.  Gilbie is now at 3 hit points.)

Faehlle pauses to look around the battlefield, trying to find her friends but is unable to locate any of them (OOC:  Spot check roll of 3).  The battle is still raging and seems to be fairly even at this point, although it is hard to tell exactly who has the upper hand.  The Kazadars are still fighting bravely.

Dolfuur spots what he believes to be a leader of the Kazadar force, although he is not sure how much authority this man commands not being intimately familiar with Kazadar rank structure.  Sensing at least an opportunity to strike a blow to the morale of the Kazadar soldiers fighting nearby, he charges the man.  He swings the waraxe in a powerful overhand stroke.  The weapon crashes into his opponent's chest, driving him to the ground and nearly splitting him in two.  Blood, bone and other bits of gore spray from the man's chest, covering Dolfuur's arms, face and chest.  (OOC:  Critical hit for 47 points of damage!)

Several enemy soldiers near Dolfuur look on in horror at the death of their captain.  At least a dozen of them turn tail and run and none dare approach the formidible dwarf.  For the moment, no arrows target Gilbie and no attacks are made against Faehlle.  The battle continues to surge, and it is still difficult to see who has the advantage, although somewhere in the center of the Kazadar and Osbourne ranks, many soldiers quake in fear at the power of a single dwarf.

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
With the explosion of the keep wall, chaos reigns on the battlefield.  Heavy fighting can be seen near the remains of the wall, with the Kazadar troops gaining the upper hand and the troops of Osbourne trying to rally.

Trent looks but sees no sign of Samiz or Osbourne.

OOC:
Damage totals
Dolfuur -- 26 points of damage
Gilbie -- 23 points of damage
Faehlle -- 5 points of damage

Trent is uninjured at this point.


----------



## maddmic (May 20, 2004)

Gilbie gasps at the fresh air and blinks.  Feeling the cold fingers of death pulling at him, he jumps up and realizes that he is still in the middle of a great battle.  He then begins to cast.  

OOC:
He will burn Enthrall and cast Cure Moderate.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (May 21, 2004)

Unable to locate any of her friends, Faehlle continues to ride down her opponents upon Ceiloene and striking with her mother's sabre.


----------



## bkmanis (May 24, 2004)

Trent will stay hidden and watch the battle closely.  He will look for anyone that may be leading the opposing forces.

OOC:  Can Trent determine if the explosion was magical in origin ie. spellcraft on knowledge: Arcana?


----------



## Dolfuur (May 25, 2004)

[OOC: Axe crits remind me of that saying, "It is better to give than receive."   ]

"What, lost the will te fight, dogs?  Well know that ye've signed yer death warrants, this day.  Unless ye flee now! FLEE!  Away with you!  Back te yer families and women, before yer all dead.  Dead! DEAD!" Dolfuur rages, caught up in the moment.  Breathing hard, nostrils flaring, eyes bulging, the gore-dripping Dwarf moves inexorably towards the next nearest group of Kazadars.

"Are there any leaders to this RABBLE?" he bellows.  "I challenge ye te Single Combat!  Who among yer 'r brave enough!!" Dolfuur howls.

[OOC: combat orders
while talking, move to nearest enemies and keep attacking (no charge); power attack at -2/+2 and Cleave]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 28, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
Gilbie regains conciousness and tries to shake off his disorientation.  He jumps up and nearly falls over again.  Steadying himself, he calls on his divine power to heal more of his wounds.  (OOC:  11 points back)

Faehlle rides forward and attempts to strike a Kazadar locked in combat with one of Osbourne's soldiers.  She misses, knocked off balance when her horse rears because of several retreating Kazadar soldiers.  Looking up, she sees Dolfuur, covered in blood and gore, bellowing challenges to the retreating Kazadar.

Dolfuur continues to roar challenges at the retreating Kazadar and in his rage, fails to notice Faehlle about forty yards away.  Dolfuur moves towards the nearest group of enemy soldiers but is unable to engage them in melee.

The soldiers Dolfuur closed with back away from him.  In answer to his challenge, a huge man steps forward, his bald head gleaming in the early morning sunlight.  He wears only a chain shirt, leather breeches and boots.  He carries a wicked looking greataxe in both hands.  "DO NOT RUN!" he yells to the Kazadar that are retreating.  Turning to Dolfuur he says, "Let's play, dwarf."

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
The battle for the keep continues to rage.  Osbourne's troops are rallying after the devastating explosion but the battle outside the remains of that wall is fierce.  Osbourne's forces have suffered many casualties as a result of the explosion.

Trent finally catches sight of Osbourne. He is charging forward towards the battle raging outside the destroyed wall.  Trent also sees Samiz following his King to battle.  He is unable to determine if the explosion was magical in origin.

OOC:
Damage totals
Dolfuur -- 26 points of damage
Gilbie -- 12 points of damage
Faehlle -- 5 points of damage

Trent is uninjured at this point.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (May 29, 2004)

Seeing her friend amongst the melee at last, Faehlle spurs Ceiloene to speed and charges the man, her curbed sabre poised like a viper ready to strike and her wicked grin a feral slash across her lips.

_ooc: Charge the human Kazadar with the axe, aiming to benefit from flanking, sneak attack and favoured enemy strike bonuses with her sabre._

_bic: "Cower and run, ye lapdogs of Lorengrad,"_ Faehlle snarls as she rides by the man, slashing ferociously. _"Ne'er shall your shadow oppress free elves and men again!"_


----------



## maddmic (May 31, 2004)

Gilbie gasps at the sight of the large human accepting Dolfuur's challenge.  He then looks on in horror as he sees Fae charging towards the man as well.  Knowing that his friendships are not idly thrown aside, he yells out to Osbournes archers.  *"Pour it on 'em boys!  Make the Kazadar scum wish they'd never set foot on your homeland!"*  With that, he then casts invisibility and begins to move towards the large man.  All the while tugging at his short sword and praying to his goddess that his friends won't die.

OOC:
This is assuming that he sees the dwarf and the big, bald man.  I'm guessing that he would due to the importance of this fight.  Also, how far away is he from this confrontation?  If he is close, then he will use move silent as to not give away his position.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 1, 2004)

Keeping to cover as best he can Trent moves towards Samiz and the King, thinking that perhaps there is something he can do to help.


----------



## Dolfuur (Jun 1, 2004)

Dolfuur closes the distance to the man warily.  As killing this leader could mean the difference between winning or losing the day, the Dwarf fights down adrenaline and battle lust and tries to keep his head.  "Yer big enough alright.  Let's see if yer brave enough, then!"

[OOC: approach and attack, no charge, no power attack.  Fight defensively on the first two rounds]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 3, 2004)

_With the smaller force_
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
After yelling to the archers, Gilbie casts invisibility on himself and then starts moving towards the large man about to fight Dolfuur.  He is still over one hundred feet away.

Faehlle rides hard towards Dolfuur and the huge man he is about to fight but is unable to reach them.  They are about thirty feet away.

Dolfuur closes with the huge man and attacks but his axe misses the mark, the big man apparently more agile than he looks at first glance.

The bald man laughs at the failed attack of Dolfuur and swings his greataxe over his head, bringing the axe head down on the dwarf.  Dolfuur staggers at the power of the blow.  (OOC:  12 points of damage)

_With the larger force_
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
As the battle for the keep continues to rage, Trent hurries forward, trying to stay behind cover and catch up to Samiz and Osbourne.  They are still about one hundred and twenty feet away and moving fast towards the battle.

OOC:
Damage totals
Dolfuur -- 38 points of damage
Gilbie -- 12 points of damage
Faehlle -- 5 points of damage

Trent is uninjured at this point.


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 3, 2004)

Trent continues to move forward using what cover he can.  _"This is not a good place to be."_   He thinks to himself.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jun 4, 2004)

_{ooc: Since I haven't reached the axe-wielding soldier yet, last round's orders still stand.}

bic:_ Gritting her teeth as Ceiloene charges towards the man, Faehlle snarls as she sees him strike a heavy, staggering blow against her friend and she raises her sabre high, ready to strike down the man in mid laugh.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 6, 2004)

Seeing the blow land on Dolfuur, Gilbie quickens his pace and runs towards the combat.  (4x move)


----------



## Dolfuur (Jun 7, 2004)

Dolfuur sees stars and has the wind knocked out of him.  Drawing a ragged, painful breath under bruised ribs, the Dwarf tries to anticipate the man's next attack while worrying the fellow with his own axe.

[OOC: fight defensively this round]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 9, 2004)

_With the smaller force_ 
OOC:
Initiative
Gilbie 20
Faehlle 14
Dolfuur 6
Enemy Forces 5

IC:
Gilbie begins to run towards Dolfuur and the large bald man, dodging other combatants as he goes but he is unable to quite reach them ending up about 20 feet away.

Faehlle rides up and slashes from horseback at the bald man but he dodges the blow and she misses.

Sensing a tough opponent and his own wounds catching up to him, Dolfuur proceeds with a more cautious strategy.  He swings his waraxe and hits the big man solidly, feeling a sense of satisfaction that he is able to hurt the man a bit.  (OOC:  14 points of damage)

The big man keeps his attention focused on Dolfuur and swings back but his blow barely misses the dwarf.

_With the larger force_ 
OOC:
Initiative
Friendly forces 17
Enemy forces 12
Samiz 10
Trent 9

IC:
Osbourne and Samiz reach the area where the fiercest fighting is going on and Trent can see Osbourne immediately join the fight.  He swings his sword over his head and drives an opponent to his knees.  Samiz stops a bit behind Osbourne and appears to be preparing to cast a spell.

Trent manages to get within about 40 feet of the outskirts of the main battle area and about 60 feet away from Osbourne.  (OOC: 3x move trying to stay behind cover)

OOC:
Damage totals
Dolfuur -- 38 points of damage
Gilbie -- 12 points of damage
Faehlle -- 5 points of damage

Trent is uninjured at this point.


----------



## maddmic (Jun 9, 2004)

Gilbie closes the remaining 20' and will cast cure moderate wounds on Dolfuur.

OOC:
He'll burn Sound Burst to do this.


----------



## Dolfuur (Jun 9, 2004)

"I challenged this Kazadar te Single Combat," Dolfuur wheezes at Fae and Gilbie as they suddenly appear out of the red mist of battle like angels, intent on helping.

"'Twoud only be honourable te let us fight it out, one on one," he says to them between breaths but never taking eyes of his foe.  The Dwarf levels his opponent with a square gaze.  "Ye've lost the battle, yer death now serves no purpose, fer even if'n I fall me friends will take ye down.  Yer men 'ave fled.  Surrender, there's no shame in it.  Turn yer energies te building a new order under a new King," Dolfuur breathes, but he doesn't stop his attacking unless the man does indeed surrender.

[OOC: combat orders

fight defensively again]


----------



## bkmanis (Jun 10, 2004)

Trent stays behind cover if possible and keeps an eye on Osbourne and Samiz, he is ready to cast if anyone threatens either one of them or himself.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jun 11, 2004)

Cursing as her blade finds only air, she wheels about on her mount Ceiloene in time to spy Gilbie arrive on the scene and, invoking his deity's blessing, heal Dolfuur of some of his many wounds. Seeing Gilbie by Dolfuur's side, she is visibly relieved and worries less for their safety.

_"'Twoud only be honourable te let us fight it out, one on one,"_ wheezes the dwarf and Faehlle nods, saluting him with her sword.

_"Let us now rout these curr dogs at last!"_ she cries to her friends before riding off to find another target.

_{ooc: Charge attack the nearest target.}_


----------



## maddmic (Jun 14, 2004)

OOC: 
Just a note that Gilbie's invisible at this time.


----------



## Faehlle Cennaire (Jun 15, 2004)

_{ooc: He is? Oops, I missed that.

Oh well, it's not like Faehlle to wait around and not kill Kazadars while Dolfuur dueled one-on-one with one of their "chieftens". I'm sure that she'll have at least some sense that Gilbie is nearby, given the bonds that must surely be forming between them by now. Seeing his wounds healed before her eyes would certainly hint at some kind of guardin angel.  }_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 19, 2004)

OOC:  See the OOC thread in the Talking the Talk forum but in a nutshell, this game is ending.  Thanks to everyone for sticking with it as long as you did.


----------

